# Traditore seriale pentito



## Uhlalá (10 Febbraio 2015)

Salve a tutti! Ho già scritto la mia storia in un post precedente, ma avendola inserita all'interno di un'altra discussione ("come vi sentite voi traditi"), è passata inosservata.
Non sono io il traditore seriale pentito, parlo del mio ex marito....due tradimenti grossi, uno durato almeno un anno a cavallo tra la mia gravidanza e il primo anno di vita di nostra figlia (2007-2008), un altro (con collega diversa dalla prima) iniziato come flirt verso il 2010, consumatosi nel 2012 e scoperto a Natale 2014 (tanti auguri!).....Tutte e due le volte una tragedia da parte di entrambi: da parte mia per ovvi motivi, da parte sua per la paura di perdermi........Ora è quasi un anno che viviamo da separati, anche se le occasioni per stare insieme sono sempre tante (bimba piccola).....e lui che non mi molla, che dice che è cambiato, che ha altre priorità (roba già sentita dopo il primo tradimento), che non lo devo buttare via perché insieme siamo grandi (come no, io lui e tutte le altre).
Se sto qui a parlarne è perché, purtroppo, non riesco a voltare pagina, non riesco a capirci niente....sono anni che vado in terapia (io...lui si rifiuta), ma quando mi fa la manfrina mi instilla il dubbio che le cose possano essere diverse............So che ogni storia è a sè, ma mi farebbe piacere sentire la vostra esperienza, sia il punto di vista delle tradite, che quello dei traditori seriali....soprattutto questi ultimi, è mai possibile un pentimento profondo che ti porti a resistere alle continue tentazioni?
Grazie a tutti


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> sono anni che vado in terapia (io...lui si rifiuta), ma quando mi fa la manfrina mi instilla il dubbio che le cose possano essere diverse............


Non crederci nemmeno per 5 secondi.


----------



## drusilla (10 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Salve a tutti! Ho già scritto la mia storia in un post precedente, ma avendola inserita all'interno di un'altra discussione ("come vi sentite voi traditi"), è passata inosservata.
> Non sono io il traditore seriale pentito, parlo del mio ex marito....due tradimenti grossi, uno durato almeno un anno a cavallo tra la mia gravidanza e il primo anno di vita di nostra figlia (2007-2008), un altro (con collega diversa dalla prima) iniziato come flirt verso il 2010, consumatosi nel 2012 e scoperto a Natale 2014 (tanti auguri!).....Tutte e due le volte una tragedia da parte di entrambi: da parte mia per ovvi motivi, da parte sua per la paura di perdermi........Ora è quasi un anno che viviamo da separati, anche se le occasioni per stare insieme sono sempre tante (bimba piccola).....e lui che non mi molla, che dice che è cambiato, che ha altre priorità (roba già sentita dopo il primo tradimento), che non lo devo buttare via perché insieme siamo grandi (come no, io lui e tutte le altre).
> Se sto qui a parlarne è perché, purtroppo, non riesco a voltare pagina, non riesco a capirci niente....sono anni che vado in terapia (io...lui si rifiuta), ma quando mi fa la manfrina mi instilla il dubbio che le cose possano essere diverse............So che ogni storia è a sè, ma mi farebbe piacere sentire la vostra esperienza, sia il punto di vista delle tradite, che quello dei traditori seriali....soprattutto questi ultimi, è mai possibile un pentimento profondo che ti porti a resistere alle continue tentazioni?
> Grazie a tutti


secondo me un cambiamento così profondo, in uno poi che si rifiuta perfino di fare un percorso aiutato, è praticamente impossibile. 
Come l'hai scoperto? digli da parte mia che è un imbranato!!! se vuole fare il seriale lo faccia bene, oppure si tenga le conseguenze delle sue azioni.


----------



## perplesso (10 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Salve a tutti! Ho già scritto la mia storia in un post precedente, ma avendola inserita all'interno di un'altra discussione ("come vi sentite voi traditi"), è passata inosservata.
> Non sono io il traditore seriale pentito, parlo del mio ex marito....due tradimenti grossi, uno durato almeno un anno a cavallo tra la mia gravidanza e il primo anno di vita di nostra figlia (2007-2008), un altro (con collega diversa dalla prima) iniziato come flirt verso il 2010, consumatosi nel 2012 e scoperto a Natale 2014 (tanti auguri!).....Tutte e due le volte una tragedia da parte di entrambi: da parte mia per ovvi motivi, da parte sua per la paura di perdermi........Ora è quasi un anno che viviamo da separati, anche se le occasioni per stare insieme sono sempre tante (bimba piccola).....e lui che non mi molla, che dice che è cambiato, che ha altre priorità (roba già sentita dopo il primo tradimento), che non lo devo buttare via perché insieme siamo grandi (come no, io lui e tutte le altre).
> Se sto qui a parlarne è perché, purtroppo, non riesco a voltare pagina, non riesco a capirci niente....sono anni che vado in terapia (io...lui si rifiuta), ma quando mi fa la manfrina mi instilla il dubbio che le cose possano essere diverse............So che ogni storia è a sè, ma mi farebbe piacere sentire la vostra esperienza, sia il punto di vista delle tradite, che quello dei traditori seriali....soprattutto questi ultimi, è mai possibile un pentimento profondo che ti porti a resistere alle continue tentazioni?
> Grazie a tutti


lo hai scoperto in entrambi i casi tu?  ed in che modo?


----------



## Vipera gentile (10 Febbraio 2015)

Mi rendo conto di avere seri problemi con la terminologia del forum. Per me "seriale" è tutt'altro. 

Al di là di questo, fossi in te userei la terapia per affrancarmi da lui e chiudere definitivamente.


----------



## Tessa (10 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Salve a tutti! Ho già scritto la mia storia in un post precedente, ma avendola inserita all'interno di un'altra discussione ("come vi sentite voi traditi"), è passata inosservata.
> Non sono io il traditore seriale pentito, parlo del mio ex marito....due tradimenti grossi, uno durato almeno un anno a cavallo tra la mia gravidanza e il primo anno di vita di nostra figlia (2007-2008), un altro (con collega diversa dalla prima) iniziato come flirt verso il 2010, consumatosi nel 2012 e scoperto a Natale 2014 (tanti auguri!).....Tutte e due le volte una tragedia da parte di entrambi: da parte mia per ovvi motivi, da parte sua per la paura di perdermi........Ora è quasi un anno che viviamo da separati, anche se le occasioni per stare insieme sono sempre tante (bimba piccola).....e lui che non mi molla, che dice che è cambiato, che ha altre priorità (roba già sentita dopo il primo tradimento), che non lo devo buttare via perché insieme siamo grandi (come no, io lui e tutte le altre).
> Se sto qui a parlarne è perché, purtroppo, non riesco a voltare pagina, non riesco a capirci niente....sono anni che vado in terapia (io...lui si rifiuta), ma quando mi fa la manfrina mi instilla il dubbio che le cose possano essere diverse............So che ogni storia è a sè, ma mi farebbe piacere sentire la vostra esperienza, sia il punto di vista delle tradite, che quello dei traditori seriali....soprattutto questi ultimi, è mai possibile un pentimento profondo che ti porti a resistere alle continue tentazioni?
> Grazie a tutti



Ciao Uhlalà,  di traditori seriali me ne intendo purtroppo......tuo marito non è un seriale. Il seriale consuma e chiude subito, è molto furbo e difficilmente lascia tracce o strascichi. Tuo marito ha avuto delle vere e proprie storie parallele, e si coinvolge a tal punto da farsi regolarmente beccare. Dovresti capire cosa gli manca e di cosa ha bisogno. Non fidarti delle scuse.


----------



## Don Chisciotte (10 Febbraio 2015)

Sono daccordo con Vipera e per quanto esposto mi sembra poco per poterlo defnire un "seriale".

Il fatto che lui si sottragga alla terapia( magari di coppia) non depone a suo favore, nel senso che non fa per niente intendere di comprendere "l'errore" e di voler cambiare rotta.

Per quello che può servire, personalmente non credo che il riuscire a "resistere alle continue tentazioni" possa essere l'elemento risolutore per far sì che la vostra eventuale vita di coppia possa scorrere serena e felice.


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2015)

Nemmeno secondo me è seriale.
Ma perché ti ha tradita?
Che motivazioni ha dato?


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2015)

seriale è un parolone, io dire che è una bella merda


----------



## sienne (10 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao

una domanda: glielo hai detto, che la terapia serve a te? 
E se ti vuole, allora perché non farlo per te?
Fino a che punto è predisposto a venirti in contro?

Edit: Un'altra domanda: con due donne differenti o con la stessa?


PS: Seriale è un'altra cosa. Hai subito due tradimenti con relazione parallela ... 


sienne


----------



## Traccia (10 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Salve a tutti! Ho già scritto la mia storia in un post precedente, ma avendola inserita all'interno di un'altra discussione ("come vi sentite voi traditi"), è passata inosservata.
> Non sono io il traditore seriale pentito, parlo del mio ex marito....due tradimenti grossi, uno durato almeno un anno a cavallo tra la mia gravidanza e il primo anno di vita di nostra figlia (2007-2008), un altro (con collega diversa dalla prima) iniziato come flirt verso il 2010, consumatosi nel 2012 e scoperto a Natale 2014 (tanti auguri!).....Tutte e due le volte una tragedia da parte di entrambi: da parte mia per ovvi motivi, da parte sua per la paura di perdermi........Ora è quasi un anno che viviamo da separati, anche se le occasioni per stare insieme sono sempre tante (bimba piccola).....e lui che non mi molla, che dice che è cambiato, che ha altre priorità (roba già sentita dopo il primo tradimento), che non lo devo buttare via perché insieme siamo grandi (come no, io lui e tutte le altre).
> Se sto qui a parlarne è perché, purtroppo, non riesco a voltare pagina, non riesco a capirci niente....sono anni che vado in terapia (io...lui si rifiuta), ma quando mi fa la manfrina mi instilla il dubbio che le cose possano essere diverse............So che ogni storia è a sè, ma mi farebbe piacere sentire la vostra esperienza, sia il punto di vista delle tradite, che quello dei traditori seriali....soprattutto questi ultimi, è mai possibile un pentimento profondo che ti porti a resistere alle continue tentazioni?
> Grazie a tutti


scappa a gambe levate!!! il grosso l'hai fatto, non abitate più sotto lo stesso tetto. Ora non farti infinocchiare.
- Da tradita (una sola volta però... storia di pochi mesi...nemmeno è significativa come esperienza) posso dirti che MAI ritornerei con chi mi ha cornificato. Nemmeno se avessi dei figli perchè sono fermamente convinta che essi crescono meglio con genitori felici anche divisi anzichè con tensioni e malumori in casa di due persone con risentimenti e indigestioni varie.
- Da traditrice cronica ti posso dire che, almeno per mia esperienza, non si cambia! perchè? non c'è un perchè, è la propria indole e se ad una persona sta stretta una sola persona non c'è niente da fare, avrà sempre l'occhio di guardarsi attorno. Quanto può durare il restarsene buoni? un anno? due? cinque? ma poi tanto sempre li ricaschi...
Io non fumo e non ho mai fumato, ma gli ex fumatori dicono che cmq pensano sempre alle sigarette.
Ecco. Io da traditrice dico che cmq secondo me uno ci pensa sempre alla scappatella...anche nei peridi non sospetti.

Il mio consiglio è: volta pagina, vai avanti, e lascia perdere lui...che magari sarà davvero pentito e afflitto, magari ti ama sul serio, ma secondo me, non ce la potrà fare a restarti fedele.
Poi...se a te tuttosommato sta bene anche così...fai tu. Basta che sei consapevole però.

forza e coraggio!


----------



## FataIgnorante (10 Febbraio 2015)

Non è assolutamente un seriale. Sono un seriale quindi posso darti un opinione oggettiva.
Lo dimostra anche il fatto che non voglia fare il percorso.
Se un giorno dovessi essere beccato non avrei queste reazioni. Mi prenderei le mie responsabilità e non frignerei così tanto. Certamente la mia vita ne sarebbe cambiata e distrutta, dipende anche dall'altra parte come si comporterà.
E se mia moglie mi proponesse il percorso di aiuto, lo farei tranquillamente, perchè poi l'unico mio vero obiettivo è la serenità famigliare, per poi  continuare la mia malattia seriale.
Non c'è pentimento. La nostra serialità è una patologia che deve essere curata. Io non la voglio curare ad esempio. 
E com dice giustamente qualcuno qualche post più su. Noi seriali di solito siamo perfetti come dei veri serial killer.

Ti sei preso un coglione col botto! Decidi se vuoi guarire il coglione col botto o cambiare vita!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Salve a tutti! Ho già scritto la mia storia in un post precedente, ma avendola inserita all'interno di un'altra discussione ("come vi sentite voi traditi"), è passata inosservata.
> Non sono io il traditore seriale pentito, parlo del mio ex marito....due tradimenti grossi, uno durato almeno un anno a cavallo tra la mia gravidanza e il primo anno di vita di nostra figlia (2007-2008), un altro (con collega diversa dalla prima) iniziato come flirt verso il 2010, consumatosi nel 2012 e scoperto a Natale 2014 (tanti auguri!).....Tutte e due le volte una tragedia da parte di entrambi: da parte mia per ovvi motivi, da parte sua per la paura di perdermi........Ora è quasi un anno che viviamo da separati, anche se le occasioni per stare insieme sono sempre tante (bimba piccola).....e lui che non mi molla, che dice che è cambiato, che ha altre priorità (roba già sentita dopo il primo tradimento), che non lo devo buttare via perché insieme siamo grandi (come no, io lui e tutte le altre).
> Se sto qui a parlarne è perché, purtroppo, non riesco a voltare pagina, non riesco a capirci niente....sono anni che vado in terapia (io...lui si rifiuta), ma quando mi fa la manfrina mi instilla il dubbio che le cose possano essere diverse............So che ogni storia è a sè, ma mi farebbe piacere sentire la vostra esperienza, sia il punto di vista delle tradite, che quello dei traditori seriali....soprattutto questi ultimi, è mai possibile un pentimento profondo che ti porti a resistere alle continue tentazioni?
> Grazie a tutti



Io scapperei a gambe levate, senza nessuna spiegazione, senza nessun rimorso, senza pietà. 

Mi suona strano leggerti in una domanda del genere. Di solito chi viene tradito si forma in una persona totalmente diversa da quella di prima, una di queste forme è la soluzione immediata ad un secondo tradimento: buttare dalle scale il traditore con tutto quello che gli appartiene( scherzo, è un esempio per dare un tono in più all'unica scelta che rimane a chi viene tradito una seconda volta). 

Però posso farti capire meglio la situazione che vivi e che attraverso noi trovi come esempio in scusanti o in appigli che possono mettere in confusione. Il seriale. E' una sequenza, ad esempio di numeri. O comunque una sequenza di tradimenti che non sono scanditi da intervalli regolari oppure si del tradimento. O comunque ancora: chi viene tradito per la seconda volta è normale che pensi ad un seriale, ha tradito serialmente, punto. Quindi scappa a gambe levate, subito. Inoltre il seriale di solito è colui così narcisista, così preso dal tradimento da vederlo in chi ci sta accanto diventando geloso e opprimente. Una persona a cui per nulla al mondo si deve dare fiducia.


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Non è assolutamente un seriale. Sono un seriale quindi posso darti un opinione oggettiva.
> Lo dimostra anche il fatto che non voglia fare il percorso.
> Se un giorno dovessi essere beccato non avrei queste reazioni. Mi prenderei le mie responsabilità e non frignerei così tanto. Certamente la mia vita ne sarebbe cambiata e distrutta, dipende anche dall'altra parte come si comporterà.
> E se mia moglie mi proponesse il percorso di aiuto, lo farei tranquillamente, perchè poi l'unico mio vero obiettivo è la serenità famigliare, per poi  continuare la mia malattia seriale.
> ...


Malattia seriale?
Addirittura patologia?
Ma veramente ti senti un malato?


----------



## FataIgnorante (10 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Malattia seriale?
> Addirittura patologia?
> Ma veramente ti senti un malato?


E credi veramente che siamo tutti sani qui?
Tebe!
Sei una diversamente fedele o sbaglio?
Indipendentemente dalla tua situazione, perlomeno la mia, senza scendere troppo nei dettagli, posso garantirti che forse sono anche ossessivo compulsivo. Ed esserne così lucido potrebbe rasentare la schizofrenia  hahahaahahah


----------



## lothar57 (10 Febbraio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> E credi veramente che siamo tutti sani qui?
> Tebe!
> Sei una diversamente fedele o sbaglio?
> Indipendentemente dalla tua situazione, perlomeno la mia, senza scendere troppo nei dettagli, posso garantirti che forse sono anche ossessivo compulsivo. Ed esserne così lucido potrebbe rasentare la schizofrenia  hahahaahahah



C'e'un raduno di infedeli qua'???Tu,Tebe ora io,evento raro.........

Pero'la Tebe ha ragione..il tradimento non e'una malattia,e per quanto mi riguarda neanche una frenesia.
Se trovo chi voglio io,molto raro,bene..viceversa nisba.


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> E credi veramente che siamo tutti sani qui?
> Tebe!
> Sei una diversamente fedele o sbaglio?
> Indipendentemente dalla tua situazione, perlomeno la mia, senza scendere troppo nei dettagli, posso garantirti che forse sono anche ossessivo compulsivo. Ed esserne così lucido potrebbe rasentare la schizofrenia  hahahaahahah


Beh...messa Ok.
Io non sono nè compulsiva nè ossessiva.


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> C'e'un raduno di infedeli qua'???Tu,Tebe ora io,evento raro.........
> 
> Pero'la Tebe ha ragione..il tradimento non e'una malattia,e per quanto mi riguarda neanche una frenesia.
> Se trovo chi voglio io,molto raro,bene..viceversa nisba.


Ecco.
Giusto.


----------



## Dalida (10 Febbraio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Non è assolutamente un seriale. Sono un seriale quindi posso darti un opinione oggettiva.
> Lo dimostra anche il fatto che non voglia fare il percorso.
> Se un giorno dovessi essere beccato non avrei queste reazioni. Mi prenderei le mie responsabilità e non frignerei così tanto. Certamente la mia vita ne sarebbe cambiata e distrutta, dipende anche dall'altra parte come si comporterà.
> E se mia moglie mi proponesse il percorso di aiuto, lo farei tranquillamente, perchè poi l'unico mio vero obiettivo è la serenità famigliare, per poi  continuare la mia malattia seriale.
> ...


che cazzata, fata, dai.
è un'iperbole e ok, ma pure l'accostamento non mi piace.
la penso come tebe e anche come lothar, alla fine ognuno sceglie, la compulsività è un'altra cosa.


----------



## FataIgnorante (10 Febbraio 2015)

Ragazzi non potete dare una univocità al tradimento. Fate lo sbaglio di chi si pensa fedele o pensa che al fedeltà nel matirmonio sia l'ultimo dogma più poteten della morte.
Il tradimento ha tante facce, giuste o sbagliate. Il tradimento può essere anche patologico o conseguenza di una patologia.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Febbraio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> E credi veramente che siamo tutti sani qui?
> Tebe!
> Sei una diversamente fedele o sbaglio?
> Indipendentemente dalla tua situazione, perlomeno la mia, senza scendere troppo nei dettagli, posso garantirti che forse sono anche ossessivo compulsivo. Ed esserne così lucido potrebbe rasentare la schizofrenia  hahahaahahah



In pratica ti senti furbo, sbaglio?


----------



## FataIgnorante (10 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In pratica ti senti furbo, sbaglio?


No per nulla! Non mi chiamo Lothar e non vado in giro a vantarmi di conquiste o chissà che, ne a dire che sono bravo buono e bello. Sono assolutamente e perfettamente consapevole di cosa essere anche agli occhi di un fedele come te. Ovvero una merda di uomo! Ed io ti dico : e quindi?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Febbraio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> No per nulla! Non mi chiamo Lothar e non vado in giro a vantarmi di conquiste o chissà che, ne a dire che sono bravo buono e bello. Sono assolutamente e perfettamente consapevole di cosa essere anche agli occhi di un fedele come te. Ovvero una merda di uomo! Ed io ti dico : e quindi?


Non hai capito. Ti ho quotato e dato un verde nell'altro Thread, leggi la, forse capirai meglio il post di prima. O comunque, se vuoi parlarne anche con me ti assicuro che non ti considero una merda. Scriverti i motivi credo sia inutile. potrei scriverli, ma a che prò se sei te che stai giudicando me in questo momento?


----------



## Cattivik (10 Febbraio 2015)

Come detto da altri non è un traditore seriale

Il fatto che non voglia seguire con te la terapia non è un buon segno di cambiamento ma nemmeno segno che non sia cambiato.

Riprovare con lui?

Secondo me tu hai deciso di chiudere dunque a che pro ritentarci? Fatti forza e vai oltre.

Cattivik


----------



## lothar57 (10 Febbraio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> No per nulla! Non mi chiamo Lothar e non vado in giro a vantarmi di conquiste o chissà che, ne a dire che sono bravo buono e bello. Sono assolutamente e perfettamente consapevole di cosa essere anche agli occhi di un fedele come te. Ovvero una merda di uomo! Ed io ti dico : e quindi?


A parte che qua'non l'ho mai fatto,quindi senza offesa stai delirando...nella vita reale,nessuna sa delle mie scappatelle.
Capito Fata??


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Non sono io il traditore seriale pentito, parlo del mio ex marito....*due tradimenti grossi*, uno durato almeno un anno a cavallo tra la mia gravidanza e il primo anno di vita di nostra figlia (2007-2008), un altro (con collega diversa dalla prima) iniziato come flirt verso il 2010, consumatosi nel 2012 e scoperto a Natale 2014 (tanti auguri!).....


Sono quattro sul campo, direi.


----------



## FataIgnorante (10 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> A parte che qua'non l'ho mai fatto,quindi senza offesa stai delirando...nella vita reale,nessuna sa delle mie scappatelle.
> Capito Fata??


Forse il Conte? Vox Populi!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> A parte che qua'non l'ho mai fatto,quindi senza offesa stai delirando...nella vita reale,nessuna sa delle mie scappatelle.
> Capito Fata??


Amico mi ero impensierito, avevo letto: Traditore seriale punito!
Come vedi qui dentro non c'è alito delle enormi confidenze che ci siamo fatti al nostro ultimo appuntamento, e neanche del seguito della serata no?
nessuno sa niente...

At salut...
Fagiane a noi!:facepalm:


----------



## Uhlalá (10 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> secondo me un cambiamento così profondo, in uno poi che si rifiuta perfino di fare un percorso aiutato, è praticamente impossibile.
> Come l'hai scoperto? digli da parte mia che è un imbranato!!! se vuole fare il seriale lo faccia bene, oppure si tenga le conseguenze delle sue azioni.


Oltre che al comportamento (stava con loro, non con me, e trovava ogni minima scusa per attaccar briga), nel primo caso gli ho estorto la confessione (assenze ingiustificate, telefonino silenziato e  sempre sotto il suo controllo). Nel secondo caso ho raccolto piccole prove nel corso degli anni (internet, numeri di telefono senza mittente sul suo cell molto frequenti), poi messaggio su whapp (a dir la verità il messaggio della signorina era innocente, ma era stata cancellata la cronologia dello scambio di messaggi...cioè era un messaggio di risposta che non aveva senso così da solo).....poi ho trovato sul blog della signorina foto del residence dove al tempo viveva mio marito (lavora fuori casa...il delitto perfetto!)....poi ho scoperto (non chiedermi come, la disperazione mi ha dato foto di hackeraggio che non credevo di possedere) che le faceva da amministratore del suo blog (che non c'entrava niente con il loro lavoro, il blog è un hobby della signorina)......amara soddisfazione averla fatta in barba ad un informatico, io povera insegnante di lettere


----------



## Uhlalá (10 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo hai scoperto in entrambi i casi tu?  ed in che modo?


Ciao Perplesso...sì l'ho scoperto in entrambi i casi io....come l'ho scritto nella precedente risposta a drusilla...a te posso ripetere: la disperazione aguzza l'ingegno, e ora come ora potrei anche aprire un ufficio di investigazione privata ;-)


----------



## Uhlalá (10 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Nemmeno secondo me è seriale.
> Ma perché ti ha tradita?
> Che motivazioni ha dato?


Nel primo caso che aveva perso la testa e non sapeva cosa stava facendo (il vecchio alibi "momentaneamente incapace di intendere e di volere").
Nel secondo che si è lasciato trascinare dalla sua vita che va a 1000, che deve essere il primo in tutto....mentre lo sto scrivendo mi sto rendendo conto dell'assurdità di questa spiegazione!!!!


----------



## Uhlalá (10 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> una domanda: glielo hai detto, che la terapia serve a te?
> E se ti vuole, allora perché non farlo per te?
> ...


Sì, gliel'ho detto...mi ha risposto che pensa di star facendo un buon lavoro su se stesso da solo, che per lui è cambiato tutto, e che al massimo vedrebbe un terapista di coppia (ma l'unica volta che ci siamo andati lui si è talmente incazzato col terapista che ha poi fatto le valigie, per poi pentirsene immediatamente il giorno dopo....ma da quel momento non l'ho più ripreso in casa con me).
Le donne erano due diverse....per questo l'ho chiamato seriale.....per tutte e due ha fatto cose da "fidanzato", come aiutarle nei loro interessi privati (inutile dire che invece io me la sono sempre cavata da sola...tanto io ero lì!)....ovviamente poi ha sminuito quello che c'era stato con le due signorine.....dubito che queste due, se interpellate, sarebbero d'accordo con lui!


----------



## Uhlalá (10 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> scappa a gambe levate!!! il grosso l'hai fatto, non abitate più sotto lo stesso tetto. Ora non farti infinocchiare.
> - Da tradita (una sola volta però... storia di pochi mesi...nemmeno è significativa come esperienza) posso dirti che MAI ritornerei con chi mi ha cornificato. Nemmeno se avessi dei figli perchè sono fermamente convinta che essi crescono meglio con genitori felici anche divisi anzichè con tensioni e malumori in casa di due persone con risentimenti e indigestioni varie.
> - Da traditrice cronica ti posso dire che, almeno per mia esperienza, non si cambia! perchè? non c'è un perchè, è la propria indole e se ad una persona sta stretta una sola persona non c'è niente da fare, avrà sempre l'occhio di guardarsi attorno. Quanto può durare il restarsene buoni? un anno? due? cinque? ma poi tanto sempre li ricaschi...
> Io non fumo e non ho mai fumato, ma gli ex fumatori dicono che cmq pensano sempre alle sigarette.
> ...


Cara Traccia...mi hai fatto sganasciare dalle risate 
È proprio quello che penso anch'io....sono sicura che in questo momento lui sia sincero e creda veramente in quello che dice, come sono sicura che mi ama....tutto vero anche dopo le prime corna.....il problema è che poi non ne può fare a meno (anche se ora non lo sa).....e il problema è che io lo becco sempre!!!


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Salve a tutti! Ho già scritto la mia storia in un post precedente, ma avendola inserita all'interno di un'altra discussione ("come vi sentite voi traditi"), è passata inosservata.
> Non sono io il traditore seriale pentito, parlo del mio ex marito....due tradimenti grossi, uno durato almeno un anno a cavallo tra la mia gravidanza e il primo anno di vita di nostra figlia (2007-2008), un altro (con collega diversa dalla prima) iniziato come flirt verso il 2010, consumatosi nel 2012 e scoperto a Natale 2014 (tanti auguri!).....Tutte e due le volte una tragedia da parte di entrambi: da parte mia per ovvi motivi, da parte sua per la paura di perdermi........Ora è quasi un anno che viviamo da separati, anche se le occasioni per stare insieme sono sempre tante (bimba piccola).....e lui che non mi molla, che dice che è cambiato, che ha altre priorità (roba già sentita dopo il primo tradimento), che non lo devo buttare via perché insieme siamo grandi (come no, io lui e tutte le altre).
> Se sto qui a parlarne è perché, purtroppo, non riesco a voltare pagina, non riesco a capirci niente....sono anni che vado in terapia (io...lui si rifiuta), ma quando mi fa la manfrina mi instilla il dubbio che le cose possano essere diverse............So che ogni storia è a sè, ma mi farebbe piacere sentire la vostra esperienza, sia il punto di vista delle tradite, che quello dei traditori seriali....soprattutto questi ultimi, è mai possibile un pentimento profondo che ti porti a resistere alle continue tentazioni?
> Grazie a tutti


Zod dixit :
"
Uno non si sveglia la mattina e decide di tradire. E' una cosa in  cui ci  si finisce dentro giorno dopo giorno, senza quasi accorgersene.  La  presa di coscienza arriva con la prima manifestazione fisica di  quanto  sta accadendo, con un bacio o con un rapporto sessuale. A quel  punto si  ha la consapevolezza della situazione e si deve decidere se  proseguirla o  interromperla. L'esito della decisione dipende da  molteplici fattori,  se la situazione piace molto, difficilmente si  opterà per interromperla.  Del resto l'impressione del momento è che non  si sta facendo male a  nessuno andando avanti, mentre interrompendo ci  staranno male le due  persone coinvolte, incluso se stessi.

La relazione clandestina  diviene come una dipendenza, un ritorno alla  spensieratezza  adolescienziale, dove il sentimento viene vissuto senza  condizionamenti,  problemi, obblighi, ma soltanto con il desiderio  reciproco di stare  bene e di farsi bene fregandosene del resto del  mondo. La partner  ufficiale diviene quasi il genitore severo che ti  riporta ai tuoi  obblighi e alle tue responsabilità. 

Poi arriva il giorno che si  viene scoperti. Crolla tutto addosso, sia  la vita reale che quella  segreta. La vita segreta è quella che crolla  più facilmente proprio  perchè non è più segreta e perde la sua magia,  diviene qualcosa di cui  si deve ora rispondere a tutti  responsabilmente. La vita reale invece è  stata costruita sui mattoni e  non viene giù facilmente, per questo il  traditore, se esiste ancora una  strada, farà di tutto per tornarci,  perchè quella è la sua casa.

Avrà imparato la lezione? Avrà compreso il suo sbaglio?

La  dinamica non è poi così differente da quella del tossicodipendente  che  una mattina si sveglia in ospedale per essere appena sopravissuto  ad una  overdose. Ha scampato il pericolo. E sicuramente starà lontano  dal  pericolo di ricaderci almeno finchè dura la paura del rischio  corso.

Certo  la nostalgia di quel mondo segreto gli resterà per tutto il resto  della  vita. Ma se la botta, che non lo ha ucciso e quindi lo ha  rafforzato,  ha avuto la naturale conseguenza di farlo crescere, di  fargli capire che  non esiste un piacere senza un contraltare, allora  forse sarà divenuto  abbastanza maturo da non mettere più a rischio ciò  per cui ha vissuto e  continua a vivere."​


----------



## Uhlalá (10 Febbraio 2015)

Grazie a tutti per le vostre risposte....e suvvia, non litigate!! 
Vorrei fare una precisazione sul "seriale": io ne ho beccati due, perché sono stati importanti, ma potrebbero essercene stati altri alla toccata e fuga....dopotutto ha avuto molta autonomia di movimento


----------



## Zod (10 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Salve a tutti! Ho già scritto la mia storia in un post precedente, ma avendola inserita all'interno di un'altra discussione ("come vi sentite voi traditi"), è passata inosservata.
> Non sono io il traditore seriale pentito, parlo del mio ex marito....due tradimenti grossi, uno durato almeno un anno a cavallo tra la mia gravidanza e il primo anno di vita di nostra figlia (2007-2008), un altro (con collega diversa dalla prima) iniziato come flirt verso il 2010, consumatosi nel 2012 e scoperto a Natale 2014 (tanti auguri!).....Tutte e due le volte una tragedia da parte di entrambi: da parte mia per ovvi motivi, da parte sua per la paura di perdermi........Ora è quasi un anno che viviamo da separati, anche se le occasioni per stare insieme sono sempre tante (bimba piccola).....e lui che non mi molla, che dice che è cambiato, che ha altre priorità (roba già sentita dopo il primo tradimento), che non lo devo buttare via perché insieme siamo grandi (come no, io lui e tutte le altre).
> Se sto qui a parlarne è perché, purtroppo, non riesco a voltare pagina, non riesco a capirci niente....sono anni che vado in terapia (io...lui si rifiuta), ma quando mi fa la manfrina mi instilla il dubbio che le cose possano essere diverse............So che ogni storia è a sè, ma mi farebbe piacere sentire la vostra esperienza, sia il punto di vista delle tradite, che quello dei traditori seriali....soprattutto questi ultimi, è mai possibile un pentimento profondo che ti porti a resistere alle continue tentazioni?
> Grazie a tutti


È già difficile superare il primo tradimento, figuriamoci il secondo. Mi spiace per la bimba, ma se anche tornate insieme difficilmente potrete riportare il vostro rapporto a livelli accettabili. Rifatti una vita il prima possibile, finchè ti vede sola continuerà a tornare alla carica. Lo hai perdonato la prima volta, direi che hai già fatto tutto quello che è umanamente possibile. Crocifiggerti non è il caso, e comunque dubito serva a cambiarlo. Se non ha imparato la prima volta perché dovrebbe averlo fatto ora?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> È già difficile superare il primo tradimento, figuriamoci il secondo. Mi spiace per la bimba, ma se anche tornate insieme difficilmente potrete riportare il vostro rapporto a livelli accettabili. Rifatti una vita il prima possibile, finchè ti vede sola continuerà a tornare alla carica. Lo hai perdonato la prima volta, direi che hai già fatto tutto quello che è umanamente possibile. Crocifiggerti non è il caso, e comunque dubito serva a cambiarlo. Se non ha imparato la prima volta perché dovrebbe averlo fatto ora?


Ora io diche una cosa...
Da un lato sono come un cerino: mi freghi una volta sola, e dopo che mi hai fregato una volta, io casso la nostra amicizia. ( più che altro perchè diventi inservibile per me).

Ma da un altro lato penso di aver capito come la delusione e la sofferenza per il tradimento subito, o mi ha aperto gli occhi, o mi ha reso consapevole.

Vediamo il mio ragionamento.
Io ti amo.
Ergo tu sei unica e speciale.
Laonde io ti idealizzo.

Mi tradisci.
Mi crolla il mondo in testa e ti lascio.

Ma imparo: che se voglio stare bene con una donna, posso anche mettere in conto che lei possa tradirmi no?
Al che messo ciò in conto io mi relaziono con te sempre con questa consapevolezza...

Credo a quello che mi dici, ma tengo conto che potresti mentirmi.

Agisco di conseguenza.

CIoè il nostro orgoglio ci fa credere che abbiamo scelto persone speciali, in realtà abbiamo scelto sempre e comunque dei poveri cristi quanto noi.

E chi la spara più grossa a norma petrina, poi è il primo a cadere miseramente al suolo.

Ma come siamo noi?
COme chi?


----------



## Uhlalá (10 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Zod dixit :
> "
> Uno non si sveglia la mattina e decide di tradire. E' una cosa in  cui ci  si finisce dentro giorno dopo giorno, senza quasi accorgersene.  La  presa di coscienza arriva con la prima manifestazione fisica di  quanto  sta accadendo, con un bacio o con un rapporto sessuale. A quel  punto si  ha la consapevolezza della situazione e si deve decidere se  proseguirla o  interromperla. L'esito della decisione dipende da  molteplici fattori,  se la situazione piace molto, difficilmente si  opterà per interromperla.  Del resto l'impressione del momento è che non  si sta facendo male a  nessuno andando avanti, mentre interrompendo ci  staranno male le due  persone coinvolte, incluso se stessi.
> 
> ...


Grazie Jim per l'analisi.....il mio problema sta proprio in quel "ci ricadrà, visto che era già stato perdonato una prima volta con molta fatica (e perdita da parte mia, in quel periodo, della salute)?".....sarei anche un filino stufa di fare la crocerossina....


----------



## contepinceton (10 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Salve a tutti! Ho già scritto la mia storia in un post precedente, ma avendola inserita all'interno di un'altra discussione ("come vi sentite voi traditi"), è passata inosservata.
> Non sono io il traditore seriale pentito, parlo del mio ex marito....due tradimenti grossi, uno durato almeno un anno a cavallo tra la mia gravidanza e il primo anno di vita di nostra figlia (2007-2008), un altro (con collega diversa dalla prima) iniziato come flirt verso il 2010, consumatosi nel 2012 e scoperto a Natale 2014 (tanti auguri!).....Tutte e due le volte una tragedia da parte di entrambi: da parte mia per ovvi motivi, da parte sua per la paura di perdermi........Ora è quasi un anno che viviamo da separati, anche se le occasioni per stare insieme sono sempre tante (bimba piccola).....e lui che non mi molla, che dice che è cambiato, che ha altre priorità (roba già sentita dopo il primo tradimento), che non lo devo buttare via perché insieme siamo grandi (come no, io lui e tutte le altre).
> Se sto qui a parlarne è perché, purtroppo, non riesco a voltare pagina, non riesco a capirci niente....sono anni che vado in terapia (io...lui si rifiuta), ma quando mi fa la manfrina mi instilla il dubbio che le cose possano essere diverse............So che ogni storia è a sè, ma mi farebbe piacere sentire la vostra esperienza, sia il punto di vista delle tradite, che quello dei traditori seriali....soprattutto questi ultimi, è mai possibile un pentimento profondo che ti porti a resistere alle continue tentazioni?
> Grazie a tutti


Come siamo noi?

 Ci farà bene farci soltanto una domanda: chi sono io? Chi sono io, davanti al mio Signore? Chi sono io, davanti a Gesù che entra in festa in Gerusalemme? Sono capace di esprimere la mia gioia, di lodarlo? O prendo distanza? Chi sono io, davanti a Gesù che soffre?

Abbiamo sentito tanti nomi, tanti nomi. Il gruppo dei dirigenti, alcuni sacerdoti, alcuni farisei, alcuni maestri della legge, che avevano deciso di ucciderlo. Aspettavano l’opportunità di prenderlo. Sono io come uno di loro?

Abbiamo sentito anche un altro nome: Giuda. 30 monete. Sono io come Giuda? Abbiamo sentito altri nomi: i discepoli che non capivano niente, che si addormentavano mentre il Signore soffriva. La mia vita è addormentata? O sono come i discepoli, che non capivano che cosa fosse tradire Gesù? Come quell’altro discepolo che voleva risolvere tutto con la spada: sono io come loro? Sono io come Giuda, che fa finta di amare e bacia il Maestro per consegnarlo, per tradirlo? Sono io, traditore? Sono io come quei dirigenti che di fretta fanno il tribunale e cercano falsi testimoni: sono io come loro? E quando faccio queste cose, se le faccio, credo che con questo salvo il popolo?

Sono io come Pilato? Quando vedo che la situazione è difficile, mi lavo le mani e non so assumere la mia responsabilità e lascio condannare – o condanno io – le persone?

Sono io come quella folla che non sapeva bene se era in una riunione religiosa, in un giudizio o in un circo, e sceglie Barabba? Per loro è lo stesso: era più divertente, per umiliare Gesù.

Sono io come i soldati che colpiscono il Signore, Gli sputano addosso, lo insultano, si divertono con l’umiliazione del Signore?

Sono io come il Cireneo che tornava dal lavoro, affaticato, ma ha avuto la buona volontà di aiutare il Signore a portare la croce?

Sono io come quelli che passavano davanti alla Croce e si facevano beffe di Gesù: “Era tanto coraggioso! Scenda dalla croce, a noi crederemo in Lui!”. Farsi beffe di Gesù…

Sono io come quelle donne coraggiose, e come la Mamma di Gesù, che erano lì, soffrivano in silenzio?

Sono io come Giuseppe, il discepolo nascosto, che porta il corpo di Gesù con amore, per dargli sepoltura?

Sono io come le due Marie che rimangono davanti al Sepolcro piangendo, pregando?

Sono io come quei capi che il giorno seguente sono andati da Pilato per dire: “Guarda che questo diceva che sarebbe risuscitato. Che non venga un altro inganno!”, e bloccano la vita, bloccano il sepolcro per difendere la dottrina, perché la vita non venga fuori?

Dov’è il mio cuore? A quale di queste persone io assomiglio? Che questa domanda ci accompagni durante tutta la settimana.


----------



## Zod (10 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ora io diche una cosa...
> Da un lato sono come un cerino: mi freghi una volta sola, e dopo che mi hai fregato una volta, io casso la nostra amicizia. ( più che altro perchè diventi inservibile per me).
> 
> Ma da un altro lato penso di aver capito come la delusione e la sofferenza per il tradimento subito, o mi ha aperto gli occhi, o mi ha reso consapevole.
> ...


La mia opinione è che se si hanno figli almeno un'altra chance bisogna provare a darla al traditore, per quanto costi cara. Ma solo una. Se invece non si hanno figli zero chance. 

Il tradimento è mancanza di rispetto, menzogna, rischio di portare in casa malattie e trasmetterle al partner. Accettare di costruire e portare avanti un futuro, magari fare anche altri figli, con una persona che ha dimostrato un alto grado di inaffidabilità, è un rischio inutile. Nessun traditore merita una terza chance, e nemmeno il tradito merita di doverla dare e subire.


----------



## Uhlalá (10 Febbraio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non crederci nemmeno per 5 secondi.


Infatti io ci credo molto poco....il problema è lui che è arciconvinto che questa volta non ricapiterà ...


----------



## spleen (10 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> L*a mia opinione è che se si hanno figli almeno un'altra chance bisogna provare a darla al traditore, per quanto costi cara*. Ma solo una. Se invece non si hanno figli zero chance.
> 
> Il tradimento è mancanza di rispetto, menzogna, rischio di portare in casa malattie e trasmetterle al partner. Accettare di costruire e portare avanti un futuro, magari fare anche altri figli, con una persona che ha dimostrato un alto grado di inaffidabilità, è un rischio inutile. Nessun traditore merita una terza chance, e nemmeno il tradito merita di doverla dare e subire.


Guarda che i figli crescono benissimo anche in famiglie divise.
Quello che fa' loro veramente male è vedere i genitori che non si fidano, che litigano, che si odiano. Stare insieme ad ogni costo talvolta fa
 più male che bene.


----------



## Uhlalá (10 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> La mia opinione è che se si hanno figli almeno un'altra chance bisogna provare a darla al traditore, per quanto costi cara. Ma solo una. Se invece non si hanno figli zero chance.
> 
> Il tradimento è mancanza di rispetto, menzogna, rischio di portare in casa malattie e trasmetterle al partner. Accettare di costruire e portare avanti un futuro, magari fare anche altri figli, con una persona che ha dimostrato un alto grado di inaffidabilità, è un rischio inutile. Nessun traditore merita una terza chance, e nemmeno il tradito merita di doverla dare e subire.





contepinceton ha detto:


> Come siamo noi?
> 
> Ci farà bene farci soltanto una domanda: chi sono io? Chi sono io, davanti al mio Signore? Chi sono io, davanti a Gesù che entra in festa in Gerusalemme? Sono capace di esprimere la mia gioia, di lodarlo? O prendo distanza? Chi sono io, davanti a Gesù che soffre?
> 
> ...


Contepinceton, non so bene cosa volessi dire con la metafora evangelica...o forse sì....diciamo che come tiepida credente ho fatto fatica a seguirti, ma come donna umana in tutto, con i propri pregi e le proprie ombre scure, posso affermare che anch'io mi sono trovata in situazioni in cui sono stata "tentata", e anche molte volte direi......e prima di conoscere mio marito mi è anche capitato di fare "l'altra"....ma la cosa è durata ben poco...non c'erano matrimoni nè figli dall'altra parte, solo una fidanzata con le corna, e quando ho capito che io ero stata scelta come evasione (e per capirlo mi ci è voluto solo una settimana), ho troncato, e nessuno si è fatto male: nè io (troppo poco tempo per innamorarmi), nè la fidanzata (non lo ha mai saputo, anche perché non mi sono mai sognata di smessaggiare in ore sospette), nè lui (che se n'è fatto una ragione).......Però quando con un uomo ho fatto sul serio, come entrambi eravamo intenzionati a fare, ho sempre interrotto i vari flirt prima che si entrasse nella "zona pericolosa"......magari non sarò una gran religiosa, ma di sicuro sono sempre stata corretta......La correttezza ragazzi è una questione di scelta, anche a me non dispiace la varietà....a chi non piace il nuovo, meglio se proibito....


----------



## Zod (10 Febbraio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda che i figli crescono benissimo anche in famiglie divise.
> Quello che fa' loro veramente male è vedere i genitori che non si fidano, che litigano, che si odiano. Stare insieme ad ogni costo talvolta fa
> più male che bene.


Non ho detto di stare insieme ad ogni costo. Ma anche separarsi per un tradimento, avendo dei figli, senza nemmeno tentare di rimettere in piedi il rapporto, fare almeno un tentativo, allora forse il traditore è quasi giustificato per ciò che ha fatto.


----------



## spleen (10 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Non ho detto di stare insieme ad ogni costo. Ma anche separarsi per *un tradimento*, avendo dei figli, senza nemmeno tentare di rimettere in piedi il rapporto, fare almeno un tentativo, allora forse il traditore è quasi giustificato per ciò che ha fatto.


Due prego.


----------



## Zod (10 Febbraio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Due prego.


Penso ci sia un equivoco circa la "seconda chance". Per i due tradimenti ho suggerito anche io di chiudere.

La prima chance è quando ti fidi la prima volta, prima ancora del tradimento, la seconda chance è quando decidi di rifidarti nonostante il primo tradimento. La terza chance è quando decidi di rifidarti al secondo tradimento. In quest'ultimo caso ho detto che con figli o meno non è il caso ed è meglio lasciarsi.


----------



## disincantata (10 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Non ho detto di stare insieme ad ogni costo. Ma anche separarsi per un tradimento, avendo dei figli, senza nemmeno tentare di rimettere in piedi il rapporto, fare almeno un tentativo, allora forse il traditore è quasi giustificato per ciò che ha fatto.


Troppo comodo.

Un tradito non ha obblighi di restare.  Solo un suo diritto tentarci,  se ne ha voglia e forza.


----------



## angela (10 Febbraio 2015)

Mi piacerebbe avere così tante certezze. Se sbagli paghi! È facile! Semplice e immediato aggiungerei. Qui si parla di tradimento nella sua accezione più comune, una relazione fuori dalla coppia "autorizzata". Ora ci sarebbe da capire se l'infedeltà è solo questo. Si tradisce in tanti modi, dedicandosi troppo al lavoro o ai figli o ai propri interessi ma culturalmente tutte queste scelte non sono "condannabili" anzi alcune sono caldeggiate. Ora tolto che io personalmente sono lì che rimugino su un tradimento "standard" da tempo trovo di non essere nella condizione di giudicare e condannare con facilita il "vile" traditore. Abbiamo accanto delle persone che non "sono" solo quello che percepiamo noi...loro sono qualcosa di molto più complesso dell'immagine che noi abbiamo di loro. Questo non significa che i comportamenti dell'altro non possano ferirci (e anche tanto a volte) e allora che fare? Io non ce l'ho una risposta che possa andare bene per tutto (magari!!!!) stare insieme e' complesso ...si costruisce ogni giorno perché siamo in continua evoluzione e quello che ieri andava bene può non andare più bene domani. Sembra faticoso detta così ma è bello continuare a scoprirsi gorno dopo giorno perché come diceva Jung in ognuno di noi c'è un altro che non conosciamo e se per primi non sappiamo chi siamo noi (in ogni piccola parte) figuriamoci se possiamo sapere chi abbiamo vicino. Se ha tradito una volta passa e due no?!? Mi viene da dire che se passa la prima non vedo perché non debba passare anche la seconda (ripeto io non so che fare) ma un dubbio mi viene.  La complessità dell'animo umano e' così ampia che ridurre il tutto ad una equazione lineare mi sembra veramente riduttivo.


----------



## Zod (10 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe avere così tante certezze. Se sbagli paghi! È facile! Semplice e immediato aggiungerei. Qui si parla di tradimento nella sua accezione più comune, una relazione fuori dalla coppia "autorizzata". Ora ci sarebbe da capire se l'infedeltà è solo questo. Si tradisce in tanti modi, dedicandosi troppo al lavoro o ai figli o ai propri interessi ma culturalmente tutte queste scelte non sono "condannabili" anzi alcune sono caldeggiate. Ora tolto che io personalmente sono lì che rimugino su un tradimento "standard" da tempo trovo di non essere nella condizione di giudicare e condannare con facilita il "vile" traditore. Abbiamo accanto delle persone che non "sono" solo quello che percepiamo noi...loro sono qualcosa di molto più complesso dell'immagine che noi abbiamo di loro. Questo non significa che i comportamenti dell'altro non possano ferirci (e anche tanto a volte) e allora che fare? Io non ce l'ho una risposta che possa andare bene per tutto (magari!!!!) stare insieme e' complesso ...si costruisce ogni giorno perché siamo in continua evoluzione e quello che ieri andava bene può non andare più bene domani. Sembra faticoso detta così ma è bello continuare a scoprirsi gorno dopo giorno perché come diceva Jung in ognuno di noi c'è un altro che non conosciamo e se per primi non sappiamo chi siamo noi (in ogni piccola parte) figuriamoci se possiamo sapere chi abbiamo vicino. Se ha tradito una volta passa e due no?!? Mi viene da dire che se passa la prima non vedo perché non debba passare anche la seconda (ripeto io non so che fare) ma un dubbio mi viene.  La complessità dell'animo umano e' così ampia che ridurre il tutto ad una equazione lineare mi sembra veramente riduttivo.


Ogni situazione fa storia a se. Ci sono casi in cui una seconda possibilità non ha alcun senso, e casi in cui può averlo anche una terza. Sta alle singole persone capire. Le equazioni si fanno per discutere in termini generici, come spunto, ma nessuno può dire ad un altro, senza avere la piena conoscenza della situazione, cosa sarebbe meglio. Anzi spesso anche sapendo non si ha una risposta da dare. In queste situazioni più che la ragione occorre il sentimento. Quindi non trovare la soluzione giusta, ma sentire la soluzione giusta.

Personalmente, se si hanno figli, per loro e solo per loro, vale la pena tentare di ricostruire il rapporto. Non è impossibile, tanti ci sono riusciti. In assenza di figli, vista la difficoltà e l'esito incerto, penso non valga nemmeno la pena tentare. Però ripeto, ogni caso fa storia a se. Non esiste la soluzione, esistono solo spunti di riflessione.


----------



## perplesso (10 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Ciao Perplesso...sì l'ho scoperto in entrambi i casi io....come l'ho scritto nella precedente risposta a drusilla...a te posso ripetere: la disperazione aguzza l'ingegno, e ora come ora potrei anche aprire un ufficio di investigazione privata ;-)


devi metabolizzare il lutto,mi pare


----------



## Uhlalá (10 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> devi metabolizzare il lutto,mi pare


Eh già.......il fatto è che stavo ancora metabolizzando il primo lutto, l'idea di passare altri sette anni per metabolizzarne un altro non mi alletta per niente.......forse devo solo trovare il coraggio di chiudere definitivamente, senza farmi venire i magoni perché lo vedo piangere disperato.........


----------



## spleen (10 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe avere così tante certezze. Se sbagli paghi! È facile! Semplice e immediato aggiungerei. Qui si parla di tradimento nella sua accezione più comune, una relazione fuori dalla coppia "autorizzata". Ora ci sarebbe da capire se l'infedeltà è solo questo. Si tradisce in tanti modi, dedicandosi troppo al lavoro o ai figli o ai propri interessi ma culturalmente tutte queste scelte non sono "condannabili" anzi alcune sono caldeggiate. Ora tolto che io personalmente sono lì che rimugino su un tradimento "standard" da tempo trovo di non essere nella condizione di giudicare e condannare con facilita il "vile" traditore. Abbiamo accanto delle persone che non "sono" solo quello che percepiamo noi...loro sono qualcosa di molto più complesso dell'immagine che noi abbiamo di loro. Questo non significa che i comportamenti dell'altro non possano ferirci (e anche tanto a volte) e allora che fare? Io non ce l'ho una risposta che possa andare bene per tutto (magari!!!!) stare insieme e' complesso ...si costruisce ogni giorno perché siamo in continua evoluzione e quello che ieri andava bene può non andare più bene domani. Sembra faticoso detta così ma è bello continuare a scoprirsi gorno dopo giorno perché come diceva Jung in ognuno di noi c'è un altro che non conosciamo e se per primi non sappiamo chi siamo noi (in ogni piccola parte) figuriamoci se possiamo sapere chi abbiamo vicino. Se ha tradito una volta passa e due no?!? Mi viene da dire che se passa la prima non vedo perché non debba passare anche la seconda (ripeto io non so che fare) ma un dubbio mi viene.  La complessità dell'animo umano e' così ampia che ridurre il tutto ad una equazione lineare mi sembra veramente riduttivo.


Non è che va' bene tutto e anche il contrario di tutto e perciò via, tutto a tarallucci e vino.
Quasi sempre non si tratta di giudicare, condannare "l'altro" etc, spesso si tratta di riflettere su cosa si vuole -noi- per la nostra vita, per il nostro futuro. Si tratta di prendere delle decisioni, per prendersi cura di se stessi, allontanandoci da chi ci fa del male o da chi non corrisponde più all'idea che abbiamo di lui e della nostra coppia.


----------



## perplesso (10 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Eh già.......il fatto è che stavo ancora metabolizzando il primo lutto, l'idea di passare altri sette anni per metabolizzarne un altro non mi alletta per niente.......forse devo solo trovare il coraggio di chiudere definitivamente, senza farmi venire i magoni perché lo vedo piangere disperato.........


è un lutto anche per lui.   diverso dal tuo.   ma tu non devi fartene carico.

non avere fretta,la metabolizzazione ha i suoi tempi,che non sono uguali per tutti.  tu prenditi il tuo tempo


----------



## Dalida (10 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Eh già.......il fatto è che stavo ancora metabolizzando il primo lutto, l'idea di passare altri sette anni per metabolizzarne un altro non mi alletta per niente.......forse devo solo trovare il coraggio di chiudere definitivamente, senza farmi venire i magoni perché lo vedo piangere disperato.........


devi fare quello che ti senti.
ogni storia è diversa.
il tuo uomo lo conosci tu.
ti va di dire qualcosa di più su te e lui?


----------



## angela (10 Febbraio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è che va' bene tutto e anche il contrario di tutto e perciò via, tutto a tarallucci e vino.
> Quasi sempre non si tratta di giudicare, condannare "l'altro" etc, spesso si tratta di riflettere su cosa si vuole -noi- per la nostra vita, per il nostro futuro. Si tratta di prendere delle decisioni, per prendersi cura di se stessi, allontanandoci da chi ci fa del male o da chi non corrisponde più all'idea che abbiamo di lui e della nostra coppia.


Forse non era troppo chiaro il mio pensiero ma sono assolutamente d'accordo con te che bisogna prendersi cura di se stessi, è che non mi piace l'idea della condanna, ma se non abbiamo più la stessa visione dello stare insieme e se quello che lui sta facendo mi fa solo stare male allora ho tutto il diritto di uscire dalla coppia. Ma non mi piace considerare l'altro come una nullità o una cacca ... è solo diverso da me.


----------



## angela (10 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Eh già.......il fatto è che stavo ancora metabolizzando il primo lutto, l'idea di passare altri sette anni per metabolizzarne un altro non mi alletta per niente.......forse devo solo trovare il coraggio di chiudere definitivamente, senza farmi venire i magoni perché lo vedo piangere disperato.........


Non conosco nulla di te ma capisco perfettamente la tua indecisione.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> La mia opinione è che se si hanno figli almeno un'altra chance bisogna provare a darla al traditore, per quanto costi cara. Ma solo una. Se invece non si hanno figli zero chance.
> 
> Il tradimento è mancanza di rispetto, menzogna, rischio di portare in casa malattie e trasmetterle al partner. Accettare di costruire e portare avanti un futuro, magari fare anche altri figli, con una persona che ha dimostrato un alto grado di inaffidabilità, è un rischio inutile. Nessun traditore merita una terza chance, e nemmeno il tradito merita di doverla dare e subire.


Per me non ha alcun senso sta storia di dare un'altra possibilità. Nessuna.
Hai solo toccato con mano la fragilità dell'altro: tutto qui.
Per me il casin di chi sceglie di rimanere in coppia nonostante tutto, è la consapevolezza, peggio la certezza, amara ma vera, che lui o lei NON ti sono fedeli.

Ecco perchè, secondo me, la via d'uscita è minimizzare la cosa.

La grande sfida per il tradito resta questa:
Ok, tu mi hai tradito, ok
tuttavia io ti rimarrò fedele.

Se mi hai tradito una volta, credimi, io ME NE FREGO, se mi tradirai ancora:
So ora benissimo con chi ho a che fare.


----------



## spleen (10 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Forse non era troppo chiaro il mio pensiero ma sono assolutamente d'accordo con te che bisogna prendersi cura di se stessi, è che non mi piace l'idea della condanna, ma se non abbiamo più la stessa visione dello stare insieme e se quello che lui sta facendo mi fa solo stare male allora ho tutto il diritto di uscire dalla coppia. Ma non mi piace *considerare l'altro come una nullità o una cacca *... è solo diverso da me.


Questo mai.
Ma bisogna scindere i sentimenti, succede talvolta di lasciare anche persone che si stimano, solo non fanno per noi, non corrispondono alla nostra idea, tanti anni fa' stavo con una ragazza bionda che sembrava perfetta, non siamo riusciti a stare insieme, non ci saremmo mai riusciti.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Contepinceton, non so bene cosa volessi dire con la metafora evangelica...o forse sì....diciamo che come tiepida credente ho fatto fatica a seguirti, ma come donna umana in tutto, con i propri pregi e le proprie ombre scure, posso affermare che anch'io mi sono trovata in situazioni in cui sono stata "tentata", e anche molte volte direi......e prima di conoscere mio marito mi è anche capitato di fare "l'altra"....ma la cosa è durata ben poco...non c'erano matrimoni nè figli dall'altra parte, solo una fidanzata con le corna, e quando ho capito che io ero stata scelta come evasione (e per capirlo mi ci è voluto solo una settimana), ho troncato, e nessuno si è fatto male: nè io (troppo poco tempo per innamorarmi), nè la fidanzata (non lo ha mai saputo, anche perché non mi sono mai sognata di smessaggiare in ore sospette), nè lui (che se n'è fatto una ragione).......Però quando con un uomo ho fatto sul serio, come entrambi eravamo intenzionati a fare, ho sempre interrotto i vari flirt prima che si entrasse nella "zona pericolosa"......magari non sarò una gran religiosa, ma di sicuro sono sempre stata corretta......La correttezza ragazzi è una questione di scelta, anche a me non dispiace la varietà....a chi non piace il nuovo, meglio se proibito....


Non è una metafora evangelica:
Trattasi di una predica di papa Francesco.
Tu sei stata saggia no?

Conosci la zona pericolosa

Lui non è riuscito a fermarsi 

Il senso del mio discorso è.

Osserva: da che punto ti metti a guardare quest'uomo, ne trai le debite conclusioni: ma bada: esse devono essere buone per te.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Penso ci sia un equivoco circa la "seconda chance". Per i due tradimenti ho suggerito anche io di chiudere.
> 
> La prima chance è quando ti fidi la prima volta, prima ancora del tradimento, la seconda chance è quando decidi di rifidarti nonostante il primo tradimento. La terza chance è quando decidi di rifidarti al secondo tradimento. In quest'ultimo caso ho detto che con figli o meno non è il caso ed è meglio lasciarsi.


Sai Zod, come è in certi casi la terribile seconda chance?
Che fa danni peggio della prima?

Ok cara ti prometto che non lo farò mai più.
E in cuor tuo pensi, ok, come se calmano le acque, la giostra riparte.

Per me quello che brucia davvero ad un tradito è: l'essersi fidato prima a spada tratta.

Io ti direi, ok carina, stiamo ancora assieme, ma bada a te, perchè io di te non mi fido più.

E nella vita di coppia, malgrado tutto, far finta di non credere sempre a tutto quello che l'altro ci dice, oh se apre scenari variopinti.


----------



## Uhlalá (10 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Non conosco nulla di te ma capisco perfettamente la tua indecisione.





Dalida ha detto:


> devi fare quello che ti senti.
> ogni storia è diversa.
> il tuo uomo lo conosci tu.
> ti va di dire qualcosa di più su te e lui?


Dalida.....io e lui abbiamo vissuto sempre una vita di coppia molto sbilanciata, tutta plasmata su di lui, sul suo super lavoro, sulle sue super pippe mentali sul lavoro ecc ecc. Diciamo che le mie attenzioni sulla sua vita (attenzioni da lui richieste) non gli sono comunque bastate, e ne ha cercate altre da altri lidi (e i rapporti sessuali sono veramente il minore dei mali, anche perché da quel punto di vista lì non son certo un'educanda)......e che sbandate epocali si sono prese le sue amanti!! La prima gli aveva proposto di vivere con lei (una donna in carriera, indipendente e piacente, che apre la sua porta di casa ad un uomo sposato che sta per avere un figlio dalla propria moglie deve essere innamorata persa anche solo per pensare una simile stronzata). La seconda amante si è così incattivita che quando sia io che lui le abbiamo chiesto di cancellare dal suo blog pubblico le foto in cui lei si prendeva a cuscinate con un'amica nel letto dell'appartamento in cui viveva per lavoro mio marito, poco ci mancava che ci accusasse di stalking......magari non è stata una gran donna a reagire così, ma probabilmente ha preso una bella sòla anche lei con mio marito.


----------



## Dalida (11 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Dalida.....io e lui abbiamo vissuto sempre una vita di coppia molto sbilanciata, tutta plasmata su di lui, sul suo super lavoro, sulle sue super pippe mentali sul lavoro ecc ecc. Diciamo che le mie attenzioni sulla sua vita (attenzioni da lui richieste) non gli sono comunque bastate, e ne ha cercate altre da altri lidi (e i rapporti sessuali sono veramente il minore dei mali, anche perché da quel punto di vista lì non son certo un'educanda)......e che sbandate epocali si sono prese le sue amanti!! La prima gli aveva proposto di vivere con lei (una donna in carriera, indipendente e piacente, che apre la sua porta di casa ad un uomo sposato che sta per avere un figlio dalla propria moglie deve essere innamorata persa anche solo per pensare una simile stronzata). La seconda amante si è così incattivita che quando sia io che lui le abbiamo chiesto di cancellare dal suo blog pubblico le foto in cui lei si prendeva a cuscinate con un'amica nel letto dell'appartamento in cui viveva per lavoro mio marito, poco ci mancava che ci accusasse di stalking......magari non è stata una gran donna a reagire così, ma probabilmente ha preso una bella sòla anche lei con mio marito.


ho capito.
cara uhlalà, purtroppo quando un rapporto nasce sbilanciato il rischio che accadano cose così è maggiore.
per la verità, può capitare sempre.
non prestare troppa attenzione alle donne che ha avuto, i cui sentimenti/pensieri sono comunque mediati da quello che lui può aver detto loro.
se posso, perché hai accettato tanti anni di rapporto squilibrato?
te lo chiedo non perché ritenga tu abbia delle responsabilità, ma proprio per capire.
dai, sfogati.


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Nel primo caso che aveva perso la testa e non sapeva cosa stava facendo (il vecchio alibi "momentaneamente incapace di intendere e di volere").
> Nel secondo che si è lasciato trascinare dalla sua vita che va a 1000, che deve essere il primo in tutto....mentre lo sto scrivendo mi sto rendendo conto dell'assurdità di questa spiegazione!!!!


E tu cosa hai risposto a queste spiegazioni?
Non è facile ascoltare in quei momenti e ogni cosa è sbagliata a prescindere.
E poi perché le risposte ti sembrano assurde solo adesso?
Sono certa che ti ha detto molto di più e adesso che stai con la carogna in corpo magari ti ricordi solo quelle.


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Cara Traccia...mi hai fatto sganasciare dalle risate
> È proprio quello che penso anch'io....sono sicura che in questo momento lui sia sincero e creda veramente in quello che dice, come sono sicura che mi ama....tutto vero anche dopo le prime corna.....il problema è che poi non ne può fare a meno (anche se ora non lo sa).....e il problema è che io lo becco sempre!!!


Guarda, mibarrendo.
Quoto traccia.
Sei fedele, non scendere a compromessi e basta incazzarsi. Fa venire le rughe.
Basta.
Cerca altro.


----------



## Uhlalá (11 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ho capito.
> cara uhlalà, purtroppo quando un rapporto nasce sbilanciato il rischio che accadano cose così è maggiore.
> per la verità, può capitare sempre.
> non prestare troppa attenzione alle donne che ha avuto, i cui sentimenti/pensieri sono comunque mediati da quello che lui può aver detto loro.
> ...


 eh beh questa è una cosa che sto sviscerando con la mia terapista 
Diciamo che il pacchetto iniziale era molto allettante: bello, giovane rampante con tanti sentimenti buoni sulla famiglia ecc ecc, e totalmente pazzo di me....e non pensare che io abbia ceduto così facilmente! Però lui era già sull'autostrada della carriera, io mi stavo per laureare e invece di imboccare l'autostrada ho preso il viottolo del matrimonio e per stare dietro a lui ho rallentato la mia auto realizzazione....colpa mia, per carità, ma ripeto, il pacchetto era molto allettante (e anche molto convincente).......Ora la situazione è cambiata, nel giro di un anno tra scoperta dell'altro tradimento, perdita dei genitori e finalmente l'agognato lavoro, sono riuscita a dargli un bel calcione....il mio problema è che mentalmente il calcione non gliel'ho ancora dato, e la strada è ancora luuuuunga....


----------



## Uhlalá (11 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> E tu cosa hai risposto a queste spiegazioni?
> Non è facile ascoltare in quei momenti e ogni cosa è sbagliata a prescindere.
> E poi perché le risposte ti sembrano assurde solo adesso?
> Sono certa che ti ha detto molto di più e adesso che stai con la carogna in corpo magari ti ricordi solo quelle.


No no, fidati, le spiegazioni sono state queste....e visto che per questo sabato mi ha estorto un'uscita per parlare (e visto che "casualmente" sarà San Valentino, sento già tutto il forum ridere in coro), voglio proprio sentire se è cambiata la versione....poi te lo ridirò!


----------



## Traccia (11 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Eh già.......il fatto è che stavo ancora metabolizzando il primo lutto, l'idea di passare altri sette anni per metabolizzarne un altro non mi alletta per niente.......forse devo solo trovare il coraggio di chiudere definitivamente, senza farmi venire i magoni perché lo vedo piangere disperato.........


Posso dirti quello che percepisco?
Magari mi sbaglieró, ma ho la sensazione che tu abbia giá chiuso, x davvero, e molto più di quello che credi o pensi!
Ci dici che c'è il rischio di ricaderci...ma a me sembra proprio x niente! Sei lucida, cristallina, con una testa che funziona e tutto sommato qsta storia non ti ha "affossato" ma dato carica ed energia!
A me sembra che più di correre rischi di ricaduta, il suo fare, apporti lusinghe e piacevoli "rivincite". Ora è il turno tuo! Goditi il suo "pentimento" e momento di cuoripucci, drammi, lacrime di coccodrillo e promesse...tanto non le manterrebbe e tu lo sai (lui no)...ma almeno ora quanto è carino li tutto miciomicio? 
Non mi sembra tu corra il rischio di impantanarti di nuovo in uno che ti ha limitato (no lui, ma tu stessa stando e scegliendo lui) la vita...
Non rinuncerai a qsta vitalità!


----------



## Uhlalá (11 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Posso dirti quello che percepisco?
> Magari mi sbaglieró, ma ho la sensazione che tu abbia giá chiuso, x davvero, e molto più di quello che credi o pensi!
> Ci dici che c'è il rischio di ricaderci...ma a me sembra proprio x niente! Sei lucida, cristallina, con una testa che funziona e tutto sommato qsta storia non ti ha "affossato" ma dato carica ed energia!
> A me sembra che più di correre rischi di ricaduta, il suo fare, apporti lusinghe e piacevoli "rivincite". Ora è il turno tuo! Goditi il suo "pentimento" e momento di cuoripucci, drammi, lacrime di coccodrillo e promesse...tanto non le manterrebbe e tu lo sai (lui no)...ma almeno ora quanto è carino li tutto miciomicio?
> ...


Ti ringrazio....spero davvero sia cosí......ma in passato sono stata sicura così tante volte ed ho poi ceduto così tante volte......però hai ragione, prima stavo sopravvivendo, ora sto vivendo (anche se nei fatti non sto facendo nulla di particolare, ma so che hai capito cosa intendo).

PS: ti assicuro che in questo momento più che vederlo come un miciomicio lo vedo come una ditata in un occhio....anche perché le sue scenate di disperazione o le sue avance sono fatte spesso di fronte alla mia bambina, e le mie reazioni sono ovviamente trattenute per non farla star male.........una lotta continua.....
E non sento nessuna rivincita...non ho avuto neanche il "piacere" di uno scambio di vedute con le signorine coinvolte (anche semplicemente per far luce su alcuni aspetti).....cosa sarebbe cambiato? Nei fatti assolutamente nulla, psicologicamente tanto, non fa bene all'autostima, avrei avuto voglia di entrare con irruenza nel mondo parallelo e gridare "sveglia gente, io ci sono, non sono la moglie incolore che non conta nulla!!!!".....anche solo per dare una scrollata alle signorine e dire loro "attenzione, vi sta raccontando un sacco di frignacce"....


----------



## sienne (11 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao 

Le signorine sanno che ci sei. E sanno pure che vi è una bambina. 
Ma a loro poco interessa. Se no, non si facevano "prendere" da tuo marito ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (11 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Forse non era troppo chiaro il mio pensiero ma sono assolutamente d'accordo con te che bisogna prendersi cura di se stessi, è che non mi piace l'idea della condanna, ma se non abbiamo più la stessa visione dello stare insieme e se quello che lui sta facendo mi fa solo stare male allora ho tutto il diritto di uscire dalla coppia. Ma non mi piace considerare l'altro come una nullità o una cacca ... è solo diverso da me.



Ciao

certo che hai il diritto ad uscire dalla coppia se non ti sta più bene. 
Solo come fai ad essere partecipe, se il gioco viene svolto alle tue spalle? 
Ti ritrovi in una posizione di scacco matto inconsapevole verso la realtà,
e vivi solo una finzione teatrale impostata da chi hai vicino ... 
Questo non è essere diversi. Questo è essere sleali e annullare la volontà di scelta della persona ... 


sienne


----------



## angela (11 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo che hai il diritto ad uscire dalla coppia se non ti sta più bene.
> Solo come fai ad essere partecipe, se il gioco viene svolto alle tue spalle?
> ...


Con la "finzione teatrale" hai centrato il problema. Ha volte ho questa spiacevole sensazione di vivere in un teatrino in una sorta di mondo alternativo, ma forse è solo il momento...non avendo più punti di riferimento mi sembra tutto in movimento ...magari si stabilizzerà quando avrò recuperato quelle piccole certezze che erano   le basi della mia vita.


----------



## Tessa (11 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Nel primo caso che aveva perso la testa e non sapeva cosa stava facendo (il vecchio alibi "momentaneamente incapace di intendere e di volere").
> Nel secondo che si è lasciato trascinare dalla sua vita che va a 1000, che deve essere il primo in tutto....mentre lo sto scrivendo mi sto rendendo conto dell'assurdità di questa spiegazione!!!!



Delirio narcisistico di onnipotenza. 
Che tipo di infanzia/adolescenza ha avuto?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio....spero davvero sia cosí......ma in passato sono stata sicura così tante volte ed ho poi ceduto così tante volte......però hai ragione, prima stavo sopravvivendo, ora sto vivendo (anche se nei fatti non sto facendo nulla di particolare, ma so che hai capito cosa intendo).
> 
> PS: ti assicuro che in questo momento più che vederlo come un miciomicio lo vedo come una ditata in un occhio...*.anche perché le sue scenate di disperazione o le sue avance sono fatte spesso di fronte alla mia bambina,* e le mie reazioni sono ovviamente trattenute per non farla star male.........*una lotta continua..*...
> E non sento nessuna rivincita...non ho avuto neanche il "piacere" di uno scambio di vedute con le signorine coinvolte (anche semplicemente per far luce su alcuni aspetti).....cosa sarebbe cambiato? Nei fatti assolutamente nulla, psicologicamente tanto, non fa bene all'autostima, avrei avuto voglia di entrare con irruenza nel mondo parallelo e gridare *"sveglia gente, io ci sono, non sono la moglie incolore che non conta nulla!!!!"*.....anche solo per dare una scrollata alle signorine e dire loro "attenzione, vi sta raccontando un sacco di frignacce"....



vorrei darti la mia impressione dall'esterno, dopo aver ricostruito la tua storia in base agli elementi che hai raccontato finora

io non vedo una coppia, ma due persone che fra realizzazioni mancate e strade da imboccare non sanno ancora cosa vogliono fare da grandi.
non sapete quanto ci tenete ( tu a lui, lui a te, entrambi alla coppia) 
non è dato di sapere per tuo marito quindi chiedo a te: quanto tieni a lui? alla vita familiare? a una vita familiare CON LUI?
ovviamente non voglio saperlo io, la risposta devi darla a te stessa.

vedila così, se puoi: siete entrambi, ma soprattutto tu,davanti a una grossa chance di rinnovamento ( individuale ) e di costruzione ( no ri-costruzione) di una realtà di coppia vera e propria....il vostro compito è capire se per voi sia una vera occasione o se invece non sia meglio trovare un'altra strada.

in bocca al lupo


----------



## Uhlalá (11 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Le signorine sanno che ci sei. E sanno pure che vi è una bambina.
> Ma a loro poco interessa. Se no, non si facevano "prendere" da tuo marito ...
> ...


Sienne, hai perfettamente ragione....ho la pessima abitudine (carattere?) di essere sempre politicamente corretta.....ovvio che se le avessi davanti cambierei loro i connotati....però in passato concentrarmi sui mille modi in cui avrei voluto spaccar loro il faccino mi ha solo tolto energie preziose e non risolve il problema.....al mondo ci saranno sempre delle tonte che pensano che loro sono l'eccezione alla regola e che il loro principe azzurro è proprio quell'uomo lì, quello incasinato con moglie e figli che non si sa decidere...questo è un problema loro.


----------



## Uhlalá (11 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Con la "finzione teatrale" hai centrato il problema. Ha volte ho questa spiacevole sensazione di vivere in un teatrino in una sorta di mondo alternativo, ma forse è solo il momento...non avendo più punti di riferimento mi sembra tutto in movimento ...magari si stabilizzerà quando avrò recuperato quelle piccole certezze che erano   le basi della mia vita.


Angela ti sono veramente nel cuore....teatrino e mondo alternativo....sensazione provata per anni, e che provo tuttora nei momenti di condivisione con nostra figlia.....ma se ti posso dire come mi sento ora rispetto a prima, adesso sono magari più sola, magari parecchio impaurita, ma piano piano (moooolto piano, eh, altrimenti non starei qua a scrivere) sto ri-scoprendo cosa voglio, cosa mi piace, anche semplicemente cosa mi fa sentire a disagio...e non è una conquista da poco....Bada bene, non è un'istigazione a chiudere, quello solo tu lo potrai fare se e quando ti sentirai pronta (amletico dilemma anche per me).....ma farsi queste domande è già un piccolo passo.


----------



## Uhlalá (11 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Con la "finzione teatrale" hai centrato il problema. Ha volte ho questa spiacevole sensazione di vivere in un teatrino in una sorta di mondo alternativo, ma forse è solo il momento...non avendo più punti di riferimento mi sembra tutto in movimento ...magari si stabilizzerà quando avrò recuperato quelle piccole certezze che erano   le basi della mia vita.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vorrei darti la mia impressione dall'esterno, dopo aver ricostruito la tua storia in base agli elementi che hai raccontato finora
> 
> io non vedo una coppia, ma due persone che fra realizzazioni mancate e strade da imboccare non sanno ancora cosa vogliono fare da grandi.
> non sapete quanto ci tenete ( tu a lui, lui a te, entrambi alla coppia)
> ...


Il problema è questo Chiara...mi sto riscoprendo, allo stesso tempo mi manca una vita familiare (alla fine non avendo più i genitori la mia famiglia era quella che mi ero costruita), ma non so fino a che punto sono disposta a rimettermi in gioco con lui ancora un'altra volta...durante il primo tradimento avevo 32 anni, ora ne ho quasi 40 e il rischio è che a 50 io mi ritrovi allo stesso punto di partenza....un bel po' più vecchia....


----------



## Uhlalá (11 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Delirio narcisistico di onnipotenza.
> Che tipo di infanzia/adolescenza ha avuto?


 Figlio unico osannato dai genitori (che tra parentesi sembra che muoiano da un momento all'altro se non me lo riprendo in casa, nonostante siano imbufaliti con lui).


----------



## Vipera gentile (11 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Figlio unico osannato dai genitori (che tra parentesi sembra che muoiano da un momento all'altro se non me lo riprendo in casa, nonostante siano imbufaliti con lui).


Figlio unico maschio. Toh, chi l'avrebbe mai detto! 

Non farti ricattare psicologicamente dagli ex suoceri e cerca di decidere in totale serenità quello che è meglio per te e tua figlia. So che è molto più facile dirlo che farlo, ma focalizzati sulle tue esigenze, non su quelle di altri adulti.


----------



## Uhlalá (11 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Figlio unico maschio. Toh, chi l'avrebbe mai detto!
> 
> Non farti ricattare psicologicamente dagli ex suoceri e cerca di decidere in totale serenità quello che è meglio per te e tua figlia. So che è molto più facile dirlo che farlo, ma focalizzati sulle tue esigenze, non su quelle di altri adulti.


Sante parole, che spesso tendo a dimenticare...


----------



## sienne (11 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Con la "finzione teatrale" hai centrato il problema. Ha volte ho questa spiacevole sensazione di vivere in un teatrino in una sorta di mondo alternativo, ma forse è solo il momento...non avendo più punti di riferimento mi sembra tutto in movimento ...magari si stabilizzerà quando avrò recuperato quelle piccole certezze che erano   le basi della mia vita.



Ciao

Si ristabilizzerà. 
Serve uscire e interagire con le persone. Perché ai nostri sensi, non manca nulla. Ma ce ne dobbiamo accertare con tante piccole riassicurazioni quotidiane. Poi chiaro, subentrano i ricordi. Basta chiedere per ricostruire anche nel dubbio, ciò che è stato ... per capire meglio ciò che è ora. Una parte del lavoro sta nel ricostruire la fiducia verso le proprie sensazioni. La miglior medicina è uscire e vivere. Il mondo ci dà conferma ... 


sienne


----------



## ivanl (11 Febbraio 2015)

Mah, io non avrei piu' tanta fiducia...se hai gia' una mezza idea, lascialo e trova il modo di farlo meno traumaticamente possibile, per vostra figlia


----------



## Uhlalá (11 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Mah, io non avrei piu' tanta fiducia...se hai gia' una mezza idea, lascialo e trova il modo di farlo meno traumaticamente possibile, per vostra figlia


Nostra figlia sembra aver già metabolizzato la separazione, tanto che alla psicologa infantile è sembrata serena e già fa allegri disegni di lei con mamma da una parte, e lei con papà dall'altra.....alla fine piccina ha vissuto anche lei questi tradimenti fin da quando mi era in pancia (e onore a me che non ho permesso al mio dolore di rovinare il rapporto padre-figlia che era ancora tutto da costruire...permettetemi di pavoneggiarmi un po' ). Il problema sono io....non riesco a guardarmi veramente dentro se lui continua a ronzarmi intorno e a confondermi, nonostante le mie richieste di lasciarmi spazio....Calcola che, nonostante sia quasi un anno che non viviamo più insieme, fino a due mesi fa è capitato di fare l'amore insieme (e qui scatta il rossore per la vergogna).


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Nostra figlia sembra aver già metabolizzato la separazione, tanto che alla psicologa infantile è sembrata serena e già fa allegri disegni di lei con mamma da una parte, e lei con papà dall'altra.....alla fine piccina ha vissuto anche lei questi tradimenti fin da quando mi era in pancia (e onore a me che non ho permesso al mio dolore di rovinare il rapporto padre-figlia che era ancora tutto da costruire...permettetemi di pavoneggiarmi un po' ). Il problema sono io....non riesco a guardarmi veramente dentro se lui continua a ronzarmi intorno e a confondermi, nonostante le mie richieste di lasciarmi spazio....Calcola che, nonostante sia quasi un anno che non viviamo più insieme, fino a due mesi fa è capitato di fare l'amore insieme (e qui scatta il rossore per la vergogna).


Scusa, non so se te l'hanno già chesto, ma tua figlia quanti anni ha?


----------



## drusilla (11 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Nostra figlia sembra aver già metabolizzato la separazione, tanto che alla psicologa infantile è sembrata serena e già fa allegri disegni di lei con mamma da una parte, e lei con papà dall'altra.....alla fine piccina ha vissuto anche lei questi tradimenti fin da quando mi era in pancia (e onore a me che non ho permesso al mio dolore di rovinare il rapporto padre-figlia che era ancora tutto da costruire...permettetemi di pavoneggiarmi un po' ). Il problema sono io....non riesco a guardarmi veramente dentro se lui continua a ronzarmi intorno e a confondermi, nonostante le mie richieste di lasciarmi spazio....Calcola che, nonostante sia quasi un anno che non viviamo più insieme, fino a due mesi fa è capitato di fare l'amore insieme (e qui scatta il rossore per la vergogna).


non mi piace per niente come si sta comportando lui. Capra e cavoli...
Dovresti mettergli più paletti: solo la figlia e basta. 
Ti sono solidale.


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Grazie Jim per l'analisi.....il mio problema sta proprio in quel "ci ricadrà, visto che era già stato perdonato una prima volta con molta fatica (e perdita da parte mia, in quel periodo, della salute)?".....sarei anche un filino stufa di fare la crocerossina....


L'analisi non è mia ma di Zod, mi sono permesso di riportarla pechè è di notevolissima lucidità.
Quanto a te, ho letto con attenzione la tua storia, e se sei qui è perchè, come molti traditi, ami ancora il tuo compagno/marito che pure te ne ha fatte (altrimenti non saresti qui a raccontarci la tua storia e a far domande).
Il mio mite consiglio (non richiesto) è di lasciarlo perdere : una volta si può pure perdonare, due è sinceramente troppo. 
A meno che tu non sia disposta a sopportare - e a perdonare - eventuali, future scappatelle.
Perchè a quel punto la 'colpa' sarà tua, e solo tua.
P.S. : la conosci la favola dello scorpione ?


----------



## Uhlalá (11 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, non so se te l'hanno già chesto, ma tua figlia quanti anni ha?


Mia figlia ha sette anni....la prima storia parallela di mio marito è iniziata quando io ero incinta....suona orribile? Sì, lo è....lo è perché nonostante la gravidanza non ho trascurato nè me nè lui (anzi, avevo gli ormoni a palla, se mi capisci...). Lo è perché ho passato nove mesi di inferno a chiedermi (e a chiedergli) cosa cazzo sta succedendo. Lo è perché dopo il primo tradimento (e il primo mi-ammazzo-se-non-mi-dai-un'altra-possibilità) lo ho giustificato con il termine "sindrome da couvade", per poi smentirmi quando ci è ricascato con una donna diversa e dinamiche di coppia già più mature e consapevoli.
Lo è.


----------



## Uhlalá (11 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> non mi piace per niente come si sta comportando lui. Capra e cavoli...
> Dovresti mettergli più paletti: solo la figlia e basta.
> Ti sono solidale.


Ragione in pieno....e non so che cavolo di tasti tocca ogni volta per farmi dubitare...


----------



## Uhlalá (11 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'analisi non è mia ma di Zod, mi sono permesso di riportarla pechè è di notevolissima lucidità.
> Quanto a te, ho letto con attenzione la tua storia, e se sei qui è perchè, come molti traditi, ami ancora il tuo compagno/marito che pure te ne ha fatte (altrimenti non saresti qui a raccontarci la tua storia e a far domande).
> Il mio mite consiglio (non richiesto) è di lasciarlo perdere : una volta si può pure perdonare, due è sinceramente troppo.
> A meno che tu non sia disposta a sopportare - e a perdonare - eventuali, future scappatelle.
> ...


Non conosco la favola dello scorpione, ma ho capito cosa vuoi dire....probabilmente sono qui perché, pur sapendo cosa è meglio per me (e di conseguenza anche per la bimba), ho solo bisogno di conferme....Lo ho già detto, ho perso i genitori di recente, è trovato lavoro di recente....sto ricostruendo da capo i miei punti di riferimento, pur sapendo che io per prima sono un punto di riferimento fondamentale per mia figlia....un'impresa titanica.


----------



## ivanl (11 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Nostra figlia sembra aver già metabolizzato la separazione, tanto che alla psicologa infantile è sembrata serena e già fa allegri disegni di lei con mamma da una parte, e lei con papà dall'altra.....alla fine piccina ha vissuto anche lei questi tradimenti fin da quando mi era in pancia (e onore a me che non ho permesso al mio dolore di rovinare il rapporto padre-figlia che era ancora tutto da costruire...permettetemi di pavoneggiarmi un po' ). Il problema sono io....non riesco a guardarmi veramente dentro se lui continua a ronzarmi intorno e a confondermi, nonostante le mie richieste di lasciarmi spazio....Calcola che, nonostante sia quasi un anno che non viviamo più insieme, fino a due mesi fa è capitato di fare l'amore insieme (e qui scatta il rossore per la vergogna).


secondo me sei tu la prima che non vuole tagliare definitivamente...
ah, vero, i bambini sono spesso sorprendenti


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Non conosco la favola dello scorpione, ma ho capito cosa vuoi dire....probabilmente sono qui perché, pur sapendo cosa è meglio per me (e di conseguenza anche per la bimba), ho solo bisogno di conferme....Lo ho già detto, ho perso i genitori di recente, è trovato lavoro di recente....sto ricostruendo da capo i miei punti di riferimento, pur sapendo che io per prima sono un punto di riferimento fondamentale per mia figlia....un'impresa titanica.


E allora prenditi tutto il tuo tempo, mettilo in stand-by, se ci vuoi fare l'amore fallo, se non ti va respingilo. Usalo.
Ho una cara amica che è stata letteralmente 'abbandonata' dalla sera alla mattina dal marito, che s'era invaghito di un'altra. In sede di separazione lei lo ha 'graziato' (ha chiesto e ottenuto 'solo' 1.800 € mensili per sè e la bimba, ma l'avrebbe potuto massacrare con una richiesta di risarcimento danni) ma quando può, e cioè spesso e volentieri, lo usa. Accompagnamenti, disbrigo pratiche, e tanti tanti soldi.

"La favola della rana e dello scorpione è una favola su uno scorpione che chiede a una rana  di lasciarlo salire sulla schiena e di trasportarlo dall'altra sponda  di un fiume. La rana temendo di essere punta durante il viaggio si  rifiuta; tuttavia lo scorpione sostiene che anche lui cadrebbe nel fiume  e non sapendo nuotare morirebbe insieme alla rana. Così la rana accetta  e inizia a trasportarlo ma a metà strada lo scorpione effettivamente  punge la rana condannando a morte entrambi. Quando la rana sente la  puntura dello scorpione chiede il perché del suo gesto e lo scorpione  risponde: "È la mia natura".


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Mia figlia ha sette anni....la prima storia parallela di mio marito è iniziata quando io ero incinta....suona orribile? Sì, lo è....lo è perché nonostante la gravidanza non ho trascurato nè me nè lui (anzi, avevo gli ormoni a palla, se mi capisci...). Lo è perché ho passato nove mesi di inferno a chiedermi (e a chiedergli) cosa cazzo sta succedendo. Lo è perché dopo il primo tradimento (e il primo mi-ammazzo-se-non-mi-dai-un'altra-possibilità) lo ho giustificato con il termine "sindrome da couvade", per poi smentirmi quando ci è ricascato con una donna diversa e dinamiche di coppia già più mature e consapevoli.
> Lo è.


Sì, ma non c'entri mica nulla tu.


----------



## perplesso (11 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Nostra figlia sembra aver già metabolizzato la separazione, tanto che alla psicologa infantile è sembrata serena e già fa allegri disegni di lei con mamma da una parte, e lei con papà dall'altra.....alla fine piccina ha vissuto anche lei questi tradimenti fin da quando mi era in pancia (e onore a me che non ho permesso al mio dolore di rovinare il rapporto padre-figlia che era ancora tutto da costruire...permettetemi di pavoneggiarmi un po' ). Il problema sono io....non riesco a guardarmi veramente dentro se lui continua a ronzarmi intorno e a confondermi, nonostante le mie richieste di lasciarmi spazio....Calcola che, nonostante sia quasi un anno che non viviamo più insieme, fino a due mesi fa è capitato di fare l'amore insieme (e qui scatta il rossore per la vergogna).


non capisco il rossore.   tu 6 fatta di carne,sangue e sesso come tutti quanti ed immagino che col tuo ex l'intesa a letto fosse notevolmente buona non foss'altro perchè era il tuo lui.    magari uno scacciachiodo ti potrebbe essere utile,giusto per farti passare la voglia di farlo con lui.

sul ronzarti attorno,gli è che devi anche considerare che per quanto tu possa avere spazio da lui,è pur sempre il padre di tua figlia, quindi una persona che giocoforza sarà sempre parte della tua vita.

ma tu non hai nulla per cui arrossire,ribadisco.


----------



## angela (11 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Il problema è questo Chiara...mi sto riscoprendo, allo stesso tempo mi manca una vita familiare (alla fine non avendo più i genitori la mia famiglia era quella che mi ero costruita), ma non so fino a che punto sono disposta a rimettermi in gioco con lui ancora un'altra volta...durante il primo tradimento avevo 32 anni, ora ne ho quasi 40 e il rischio è che a 50 io mi ritrovi allo stesso punto di partenza....un bel po' più vecchia....


Io sono esattamente nell'ultimo punto [emoji33] la mia famiglia è questa (teatrino annesso) e non ho più le energie dei 40 a cui tu puoi o potresti attingere.  Pensa bene a quello che fai ora ...hai margine sicuro per girare pagina o no, ma questo lo puoi sapere solo tu perché è vero che non sempre cambiare equivale a migliorare ma per migliorare bisogna cambiare! E "cambiare" può voler dire molte cose .... Ti sono vicina!


----------



## Vipera gentile (11 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non capisco il rossore.   tu 6 fatta di carne,sangue e sesso come tutti quanti ed immagino che col tuo ex l'intesa a letto fosse notevolmente buona non foss'altro perchè era il tuo lui.    magari uno scacciachiodo ti potrebbe essere utile,giusto per farti passare la voglia di farlo con lui.
> 
> sul ronzarti attorno,gli è che devi anche considerare che per quanto tu possa avere spazio da lui,è pur sempre il padre di tua figlia, quindi una persona che giocoforza sarà sempre parte della tua vita.
> 
> ma tu non hai nulla per cui arrossire,ribadisco.


La teoria del "chiodo scacciachiodo" con me non ha mai funzionato, anzi. Tristezza assoluta.


----------



## angela (11 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Si ristabilizzerà.
> Serve uscire e interagire con le persone. Perché ai nostri sensi, non manca nulla. Ma ce ne dobbiamo accertare con tante piccole riassicurazioni quotidiane. Poi chiaro, subentrano i ricordi. Basta chiedere per ricostruire anche nel dubbio, ciò che è stato ... per capire meglio ciò che è ora. Una parte del lavoro sta nel ricostruire la fiducia verso le proprie sensazioni. La miglior medicina è uscire e vivere. Il mondo ci dà conferma ...
> ...


Sienne in questo momento non ho energie sufficienti per uscire riesco a malapena a stare! [emoji17]


----------



## angela (11 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> La teoria del "chiodo scacciachiodo" con me non ha mai funzionato, anzi. Tristezza assoluta.


Assolutamente d'accordo!!! Purtroppo ....


----------



## rewindmee (11 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> La teoria del "chiodo scacciachiodo" con me non ha mai funzionato, anzi. Tristezza assoluta.


Bisogna scegliere la persona giusta, non il primo che capita...


----------



## Vipera gentile (11 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Bisogna scegliere la persona giusta, non il primo che capita...


La persona giusta sarebbe quella che lo scacciachiodo dovrebbe appunto scacciare. Per me, si intende.


----------



## Lorella (11 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Mia figlia ha sette anni....la prima storia parallela di mio marito è iniziata quando io ero incinta....suona orribile? Sì, lo è....lo è perché nonostante la gravidanza non ho trascurato nè me nè lui (anzi, avevo gli ormoni a palla, se mi capisci...). Lo è perché ho passato nove mesi di inferno a chiedermi (e a chiedergli) cosa cazzo sta succedendo. Lo è perché dopo il primo tradimento (e il primo mi-ammazzo-se-non-mi-dai-un'altra-possibilità) lo ho giustificato con il termine "sindrome da couvade", per poi smentirmi quando ci è ricascato con una donna diversa e dinamiche di coppia già più mature e consapevoli.
> Lo è.


Ciao Uhlalà, benvenuta nel forum. Non sai quanto ti capisco...davvero, la tua vicenda mi ha toccato profondamente. Perchè mi sta facendo venire un sacco di domande......perchè l'analisi che fai della situazione è talmente lucida, che non si rimane indifferenti. Io sono una di quelle che ci sta riprovando....quindi capisci bene che già di dubbi di mio ne ho tanti! Ma credo che tu abbia fatto la cosa giusta a separarti da lui. Certo, in questo particolare momento della tua vita, in cui la situazione lavorativa ha preso una nuova piega, i cui sono venuti a mancare i tuoi genitori, magari avresti bisogno di quel calore familiare che ti fa sentire avvolta. Però credo anche che non sia lui la persona che può darti quel calore. Tu e la tua bambina sieta una bella squadra, e ti ammiro tantissimo per aver comunque favorito un rapporto sereno con il padre....sai credo che molte, nelle stesse circostanze si sarebbero comportate in modo molto diverso. sei stata corretta, in tutti i tuoi comportamenti. E lui non ha saputo o voluto cogliere l'importanza di quella possibilità che gli hai offerto. Evidentemente per lui il primo tradimento non è stato un'occasione di crescita e di presa di coscienza. Non è riuscito a trasformarlo in una opportunità. Ci è ricaduto, ha voluto ricaderci. Sapeva benissimo a cosa andava incontro, al male che ti avrebbe fatto per la seconda volta e non si è fatto scrupoli. Con tutta la buona volontà.....non si può continuare un matrimonio su questi presupposti. Già è impegnativo superare una volta.....due no! Comunque ti auguro di riuscire presto a ritrovare il tuo equilibrio. In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Tessa (11 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Nostra figlia sembra aver già metabolizzato la separazione, tanto che alla psicologa infantile è sembrata serena e già fa allegri disegni di lei con mamma da una parte, e lei con papà dall'altra.....alla fine piccina ha vissuto anche lei questi tradimenti fin da quando mi era in pancia (e onore a me che non ho permesso al mio dolore di rovinare il rapporto padre-figlia che era ancora tutto da costruire...permettetemi di pavoneggiarmi un po' ). Il problema sono io....non riesco a guardarmi veramente dentro se lui continua a ronzarmi intorno e a confondermi, nonostante le mie richieste di lasciarmi spazio....Calcola che, nonostante sia quasi un anno che non viviamo più insieme, fino a due mesi fa è capitato di fare l'amore insieme (e qui scatta il rossore per la vergogna).


Che sei una persona speciale, altruista ed equilibrata si capisce da come hai gestito il rapporto con tua figlia.
Se la bambina è serena è merito tuo. E non sai quanti danni possono creare delle disfunzioni familiari in bambini così piccoli.
Lui non ti ha scelto a caso, ha 'bisogno' di avere a fianco una donna come te. E tu perché hai bisogno di un uomo come lui? . Immagino che avrai sviscerato a lungo il tema in psicoterapia.
Se sulla bilancia quello che ti da è piu' di quello che ti toglie, e si decide ad affrontare un percorso serio di psicoterapia individuale, io gli darei un'altra possibilità.....


----------



## sienne (11 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Sienne in questo momento non ho energie sufficienti per uscire riesco a malapena a stare! [emoji17]



Ciao

è passato un anno e mezzo. Se non erro. 
Cogli le forze ed esci. Scambia qualche frase ... interagisci. 
Non lasciarti "seppellire" ... tutto diviene travisato e non fa bene. 


sienne


----------



## Uhlalá (11 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E allora prenditi tutto il tuo tempo, mettilo in stand-by, se ci vuoi fare l'amore fallo, se non ti va respingilo. Usalo.
> Ho una cara amica che è stata letteralmente 'abbandonata' dalla sera alla mattina dal marito, che s'era invaghito di un'altra. In sede di separazione lei lo ha 'graziato' (ha chiesto e ottenuto 'solo' 1.800 € mensili per sè e la bimba, ma l'avrebbe potuto massacrare con una richiesta di risarcimento danni) ma quando può, e cioè spesso e volentieri, lo usa. Accompagnamenti, disbrigo pratiche, e tanti tanti soldi.
> 
> "La favola della rana e dello scorpione è una favola su uno scorpione che chiede a una rana  di lasciarlo salire sulla schiena e di trasportarlo dall'altra sponda  di un fiume. La rana temendo di essere punta durante il viaggio si  rifiuta; tuttavia lo scorpione sostiene che anche lui cadrebbe nel fiume  e non sapendo nuotare morirebbe insieme alla rana. Così la rana accetta  e inizia a trasportarlo ma a metà strada lo scorpione effettivamente  punge la rana condannando a morte entrambi. Quando la rana sente la  puntura dello scorpione chiede il perché del suo gesto e lo scorpione  risponde: "È la mia natura".





perplesso ha detto:


> non capisco il rossore.   tu 6 fatta di carne,sangue e sesso come tutti quanti ed immagino che col tuo ex l'intesa a letto fosse notevolmente buona non foss'altro perchè era il tuo lui.    magari uno scacciachiodo ti potrebbe essere utile,giusto per farti passare la voglia di farlo con lui.
> 
> sul ronzarti attorno,gli è che devi anche considerare che per quanto tu possa avere spazio da lui,è pur sempre il padre di tua figlia, quindi una persona che giocoforza sarà sempre parte della tua vita.
> 
> ma tu non hai nulla per cui arrossire,ribadisco.


La trombata con un altro per dimostrare che sono ancora una donna da far girare la testa? Fatto......cosa mi ha lasciato? Sicuramente un po' di autostima in più, nient'altro peró....quello sì che era un traditore seriale come lo intendete voi, quello da toccata e fuga senza strascichi....anzi probabilmente l'ho scelto proprio per quello...patti chiari fin da prima (e sesso rigorosamente ben protetto), e subito dopo un bel punto. Ma pensare di iniziare qualcosa con qualcun altro? E chi ce la fa....inoltre sono adesso una calamita per uomini sposati con prole (capirai, single separata che ha già sfogato il desiderio di maternità ...piatto ghiotto per certa gente).
E invece una cosa per cui arrossire ce l'ho: pensare che mio marito possa trovare con un'altra quella felicità che con me non ha mai trovato....e qui tutta la mia saggezza va a farsi benedire, e trapela tutta la mia umana fragilità....ma è una cosa su cui sto lavorando (anche perché a forza di miei due di picche prima o poi succederà)....


----------



## angela (11 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è passato un anno e mezzo. Se non erro.
> Cogli le forze ed esci. Scambia qualche frase ... interagisci.
> ...


Si è così, ma lui è talmente impegnato nello starmi "vicino" che non avrei proprio lo spazio fisico per farlo a meno che non decidessi di iniziare a mentire anche io e allora il teatrino diventerebbe una tragedia ... mi rendo conto che sono sotto scacco! Ed è una sensazione bruttissima


----------



## Uhlalá (11 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Io sono esattamente nell'ultimo punto [emoji33] la mia famiglia è questa (teatrino annesso) e non ho più le energie dei 40 a cui tu puoi o potresti attingere.  Pensa bene a quello che fai ora ...hai margine sicuro per girare pagina o no, ma questo lo puoi sapere solo tu perché è vero che non sempre cambiare equivale a migliorare ma per migliorare bisogna cambiare! E "cambiare" può voler dire molte cose .... Ti sono vicina!


Angela credimi, ma dopo questo faticosissimo matrimonio fatto di corna multiple e di multipli pentimenti, di anni me ne sento 100!!
Ma vedrai che anche a te capiterà il momento, QUEL momento, che ti farà dire a te stessa "cazzo sto facendo!" Io lo sto vivendo adesso, con tutti i miei infiniti dubbi, ma è sicuramente un miglioramento rispetto a prima. Ti abbraccio


----------



## Uhlalá (11 Febbraio 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Ciao Uhlalà, benvenuta nel forum. Non sai quanto ti capisco...davvero, la tua vicenda mi ha toccato profondamente. Perchè mi sta facendo venire un sacco di domande......perchè l'analisi che fai della situazione è talmente lucida, che non si rimane indifferenti. Io sono una di quelle che ci sta riprovando....quindi capisci bene che già di dubbi di mio ne ho tanti! Ma credo che tu abbia fatto la cosa giusta a separarti da lui. Certo, in questo particolare momento della tua vita, in cui la situazione lavorativa ha preso una nuova piega, i cui sono venuti a mancare i tuoi genitori, magari avresti bisogno di quel calore familiare che ti fa sentire avvolta. Però credo anche che non sia lui la persona che può darti quel calore. Tu e la tua bambina sieta una bella squadra, e ti ammiro tantissimo per aver comunque favorito un rapporto sereno con il padre....sai credo che molte, nelle stesse circostanze si sarebbero comportate in modo molto diverso. sei stata corretta, in tutti i tuoi comportamenti. E lui non ha saputo o voluto cogliere l'importanza di quella possibilità che gli hai offerto. Evidentemente per lui il primo tradimento non è stato un'occasione di crescita e di presa di coscienza. Non è riuscito a trasformarlo in una opportunità. Ci è ricaduto, ha voluto ricaderci. Sapeva benissimo a cosa andava incontro, al male che ti avrebbe fatto per la seconda volta e non si è fatto scrupoli. Con tutta la buona volontà.....non si può continuare un matrimonio su questi presupposti. Già è impegnativo superare una volta.....due no! Comunque ti auguro di riuscire presto a ritrovare il tuo equilibrio. In bocca al lupo!


Grazie Lorella


----------



## angela (11 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> La trombata con un altro per dimostrare che sono ancora una donna da far girare la testa? Fatto......cosa mi ha lasciato? Sicuramente un po' di autostima in più, nient'altro peró....quello sì che era un traditore seriale come lo intendete voi, quello da toccata e fuga senza strascichi....anzi probabilmente l'ho scelto proprio per quello...patti chiari fin da prima (e sesso rigorosamente ben protetto), e subito dopo un bel punto. Ma pensare di iniziare qualcosa con qualcun altro? E chi ce la fa....inoltre sono adesso una calamita per uomini sposati con prole (capirai, single separata che ha già sfogato il desiderio di maternità ...piatto ghiotto per certa gente).
> E invece una cosa per cui arrossire ce l'ho: pensare che mio marito possa trovare con un'altra quella felicità che con me non ha mai trovato....e qui tutta la mia saggezza va a farsi benedire, e trapela tutta la mia umana fragilità....ma è una cosa su cui sto lavorando (anche perché a forza di miei due di picche prima o poi succederà)....


E allora arrossisco con te! Non per spirito di solidarietà ma perché anche per me è così. Sarà perché ho la sindrome della "signorina della Vodafone"?!? Tutto gira intorno a me!! [emoji17] e saperlo felice altrove (magari non subito ma tutti prima o poi si rialzano) mi annienta!


----------



## drusilla (11 Febbraio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> E allora arrossisco con te! Non per spirito di solidarietà ma perché anche per me è così. Sarà perché ho la sindrome della "signorina della Vodafone"?!? Tutto gira intorno a me!! [emoji17] e saperlo felice altrove (magari non subito ma tutti prima o poi si rialzano) mi annienta!


perché siete ancora innamorate


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Angela credimi, ma dopo questo faticosissimo matrimonio fatto di corna multiple e di multipli pentimenti, di anni me ne sento 100!!
> Ma vedrai che anche a te capiterà il momento, QUEL momento, che ti farà dire a te stessa "cazzo sto facendo!" Io lo sto vivendo adesso, con tutti i miei infiniti dubbi, ma è sicuramente un miglioramento rispetto a prima. Ti abbraccio


Boh, non ho letto molto ma mi pare che le opzioni siano a) te lo tieni com'è, b) lo mandi a fare in culo. Non credo ci sia troppo da girarci intorno. Se non stai bene e sei sicura che tua figlia non ne risenta troppo  (nel medio/lungo periodo) mollalo. Lui non cambia, stanne certa.


----------



## Uhlalá (11 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Che sei una persona speciale, altruista ed equilibrata si capisce da come hai gestito il rapporto con tua figlia.
> Se la bambina è serena è merito tuo. E non sai quanti danni possono creare delle disfunzioni familiari in bambini così piccoli.
> Lui non ti ha scelto a caso, ha 'bisogno' di avere a fianco una donna come te. E tu perché hai bisogno di un uomo come lui? . Immagino che avrai sviscerato a lungo il tema in psicoterapia.
> Se sulla bilancia quello che ti da è piu' di quello che ti toglie, e si decide ad affrontare un percorso serio di psicoterapia individuale, io gli darei un'altra possibilità.....





drusilla ha detto:


> perché siete ancora innamorate


Già , ma per star bene l'amore non basta....(che frase banale, ma non ne avevo altre per esprimere il concetto).


----------



## perplesso (11 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> La trombata con un altro per dimostrare che sono ancora una donna da far girare la testa? Fatto......cosa mi ha lasciato? Sicuramente un po' di autostima in più, nient'altro peró....quello sì che era un traditore seriale come lo intendete voi, quello da toccata e fuga senza strascichi....anzi probabilmente l'ho scelto proprio per quello...patti chiari fin da prima (e sesso rigorosamente ben protetto), e subito dopo un bel punto. Ma pensare di iniziare qualcosa con qualcun altro? E chi ce la fa....inoltre sono adesso una calamita per uomini sposati con prole (capirai, single separata che ha già sfogato il desiderio di maternità ...piatto ghiotto per certa gente).
> E invece una cosa per cui arrossire ce l'ho: pensare che mio marito possa trovare con un'altra quella felicità che con me non ha mai trovato....e qui tutta la mia saggezza va a farsi benedire, e trapela tutta la mia umana fragilità....ma è una cosa su cui sto lavorando (anche perché a forza di miei due di picche prima o poi succederà)....


un gradino in più sulla scala della tua autostima dimostra che la cosa ha funzionato.   ovviamente non è una soluzione vera,ma un tampone,che però a volte serve.

prova a ribaltare la questione.    se gli uomini ti guardano,vuol dire che meriti di essere guardata e desiderata.
il che vuol dire che hai ancora la possibilità di scegliere a chi dire di sì.  il che non è una cosa da sottovalutare.

l'ultimo passaggio perdonami ma è una sega mentale bimane.    chè se vi siete separati, non è più un tuo problema con chi lui si "consola" come non lo è per lui con chi ti "consoli" tu.

se si taglia,si taglia.   come coppia.    ma da come descrivi quest'uomo,tenderei ad escludere che possa mai trovare la "felicità" con un'altra.    parvemi essere una di quelle anime che peneranno per l'eternità


----------



## Uhlalá (11 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> un gradino in più sulla scala della tua autostima dimostra che la cosa ha funzionato.   ovviamente non è una soluzione vera,ma un tampone,che però a volte serve.
> 
> prova a ribaltare la questione.    se gli uomini ti guardano,vuol dire che meriti di essere guardata e desiderata.
> il che vuol dire che hai ancora la possibilità di scegliere a chi dire di sì.  il che non è una cosa da sottovalutare.
> ...


Eh già...


----------



## Zod (11 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> La trombata con un altro per dimostrare che sono ancora una donna da far girare la testa? Fatto......cosa mi ha lasciato? Sicuramente un po' di autostima in più, nient'altro peró....quello sì che era un traditore seriale come lo intendete voi, quello da toccata e fuga senza strascichi....anzi probabilmente l'ho scelto proprio per quello...patti chiari fin da prima (e sesso rigorosamente ben protetto), e subito dopo un bel punto. Ma pensare di iniziare qualcosa con qualcun altro? E chi ce la fa....inoltre sono adesso una calamita per uomini sposati con prole (capirai, single separata che ha già sfogato il desiderio di maternità ...piatto ghiotto per certa gente).
> E invece una cosa per cui arrossire ce l'ho: pensare che mio marito possa trovare con un'altra quella felicità che con me non ha mai trovato....e qui tutta la mia saggezza va a farsi benedire, e trapela tutta la mia umana fragilità....ma è una cosa su cui sto lavorando (anche perché a forza di miei due di picche prima o poi succederà)....


Ne sei ancora innamorata, sembri quasi disposta a perdonarlo. Allora fallo. Perdonalo. Magari ti tradirà ancora, ma poi tornerà da te. L'importante è che non ti faccia mancare nulla, e sei anche tu libera tutto sommato di toglierti certi sfizi, qualora dovessero capitare. Non è che siccome tutti considerano insuperabile il tradimento, allora per forza è così. Meglio quasi un uomo brillante e piacente che torna sempre da te e ti tratta da regina, pur tradendoti, che un pantofolaio disperato e lamentoso che l'opportunità di tradirti non ce l'ha nemmeno. Se sei propensa ad accettare questo suo lato, e ad accettare anche altri tradimenti, allora resta con lui. Se per te invece la fedeltà è un valore fondamentale, lascialo.


----------



## angela (11 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Ne sei ancora innamorata, sembri quasi disposta a perdonarlo. Allora fallo. Perdonalo. Magari ti tradirà ancora, ma poi tornerà da te. L'importante è che non ti faccia mancare nulla, e sei anche tu libera tutto sommato di toglierti certi sfizi, qualora dovessero capitare. Non è che siccome tutti considerano insuperabile il tradimento, allora per forza è così. Meglio quasi un uomo brillante e piacente che torna sempre da te e ti tratta da regina, pur tradendoti, che un pantofolaio disperato e lamentoso che l'opportunità di tradirti non ce l'ha nemmeno. Se sei propensa ad accettare questo suo lato, e ad accettare anche altri tradimenti, allora resta con lui. Se per te invece la fedeltà è un valore fondamentale, lascialo.


Questa mi è piaciuta!!! Sul serio. [emoji3]


----------



## Uhlalá (11 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Ne sei ancora innamorata, sembri quasi disposta a perdonarlo. Allora fallo. Perdonalo. Magari ti tradirà ancora, ma poi tornerà da te. L'importante è che non ti faccia mancare nulla, e sei anche tu libera tutto sommato di toglierti certi sfizi, qualora dovessero capitare. Non è che siccome tutti considerano insuperabile il tradimento, allora per forza è così. Meglio quasi un uomo brillante e piacente che torna sempre da te e ti tratta da regina, pur tradendoti, che un pantofolaio disperato e lamentoso che l'opportunità di tradirti non ce l'ha nemmeno. Se sei propensa ad accettare questo suo lato, e ad accettare anche altri tradimenti, allora resta con lui. Se per te invece la fedeltà è un valore fondamentale, lascialo.


Il punto dolente è che non mi ha affatto trattato da regina in questi anni di tradimenti....ti spiego: come si invaghiva di qualcuna, io diventavo la merda, per poi passare ad essere la super regina del cosmo femminile una volta sgamato.......ora sì che sono la sua regina, ovvio gli sfuggo continuamente.........è uno stracciamento di palle stare sempre a correre per tenere alta la sua attenzione!
Ora, io questo l'ho capito.....non l'ha capito lui, che sta ripetendo le stesse dinamiche di riconquista di 7 anni fa.......e la mia sensazione, di pancia, è che come abbasso la guardia, ZAC, cervo a primavera, con annessi e connessi......nun ce la posso fa'


----------



## disincantata (11 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Il punto dolente è che non mi ha affatto trattato da regina in questi anni di tradimenti....ti spiego: come si invaghiva di qualcuna, io diventavo la merda, per poi passare ad essere la super regina del cosmo femminile una volta sgamato.......ora sì che sono la sua regina, ovvio gli sfuggo continuamente.........è uno stracciamento di palle stare sempre a correre per tenere alta la sua attenzione!
> Ora, io questo l'ho capito.....non l'ha capito lui, che sta ripetendo le stesse dinamiche di riconquista di 7 anni fa.......e la mia sensazione, di pancia, è che come abbasso la guardia, ZAC, cervo a primavera, con annessi e connessi......nun ce la posso fa'



Allora mollalo.  SE  li conosci li  eviti. Non cambiano.  SE non con la vecchiaia,  il colesterolo e la pressione alta.


----------



## Uhlalá (12 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora mollalo.  SE  li conosci li  eviti. Non cambiano.  SE non con la vecchiaia,  il colesterolo e la pressione alta.


----------



## ologramma (12 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora mollalo.  SE  li conosci li  eviti. Non cambiano.  SE non con la vecchiaia,  il colesterolo e la pressione alta.


Cattiva


----------



## oceansize (12 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora mollalo.  SE  li conosci li  eviti. Non cambiano.  SE non con la vecchiaia,  il colesterolo e la pressione alta.


"Le donne in grado di cambiare gli uomini esistono...
Si chiamano badanti"


----------



## disincantata (12 Febbraio 2015)

oceansize ha detto:


> "Le donne in grado di cambiare gli uomini esistono...
> Si chiamano badanti"



Infatti, diventano fedeli quando sono a pezzi e ci vuole il piffero! !!! Ahahahah


----------



## disincantata (12 Febbraio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> Cattiva



'E' la verita'.

LA NATURA ricompensa. 

Voi le trovate piu' giovani ma in vecchiaia perdete i pezzi,  noi miglioriamo  nel concreto.  E non ci serve aiutino.

Tua moglie e' un caso a parte, o tu non sai prenderla nel verso giusto.


----------



## Lorella (12 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora mollalo. SE li conosci li eviti. Non cambiano. SE non con la vecchiaia, il colesterolo e la pressione alta.


qui scatta l'applauso!!!! e poi qualche fastidio alla prostata....lo vogliamo calcolare??


----------



## ologramma (12 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> 'E' la verita'.
> 
> LA NATURA ricompensa.
> 
> ...


io la prendo per tutti i versi fuorchè quello:dorme:, per quello prima hai ragione  che ci serve l'aiutino poi, ma se uno deve fare il passo del tradimento ma come la sceglieresti più vecchia o più giovane ?
Penso che un sondaggino tra quelli che tradiscono lo possiamo fare ma credo che la risposta sia una sola , giovane e se possibile bonaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Uhlalá (12 Febbraio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> io la prendo per tutti i versi fuorchè quello:dorme:, per quello prima hai ragione  che ci serve l'aiutino poi, ma se uno deve fare il passo del tradimento ma come la sceglieresti più vecchia o più giovane ?
> Penso che un sondaggino tra quelli che tradiscono lo possiamo fare ma credo che la risposta sia una sola , giovane e se possibile bonaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Mio marito la prima l'ha scelta un bel po' più vecchia di me, la seconda più giovane.....viva la varietà


----------



## rewindmee (12 Febbraio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> io la prendo per tutti i versi fuorchè quello:dorme:, per quello prima hai ragione  che ci serve l'aiutino poi, ma se uno deve fare il passo del tradimento ma come la sceglieresti più vecchia o più giovane ?
> Penso che un sondaggino tra quelli che tradiscono lo possiamo fare ma credo che la risposta sia una sola , giovane e se possibile bonaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Non c'è una regola... deve fare sangue, quello sì :carneval:


----------



## disincantata (12 Febbraio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> io la prendo per tutti i versi fuorchè quello:dorme:, per quello prima hai ragione  che ci serve l'aiutino poi, ma se uno deve fare il passo del tradimento ma come la sceglieresti più vecchia o più giovane ?
> Penso che un sondaggino tra quelli che tradiscono lo possiamo fare ma credo che la risposta sia una sola , giovane e se possibile bonaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Proprio ieri ho letto un articolo dove dicevano che ai 30enni  piacciono piu' grandi.

Io non faccio testo.  Marito piccolina.   Io con 15 anni meno. :rotfl::rotfl:

Se uno una ti piace guardi altro.


----------



## Diletta (12 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> *Il punto dolente è che non mi ha affatto trattato da regina in questi anni di tradimenti.*...ti spiego:* come si invaghiva di qualcuna, io diventavo la merda*, per poi passare ad essere la super regina del cosmo femminile una volta sgamato.......ora sì che sono la sua regina, ovvio gli sfuggo continuamente.........è uno stracciamento di palle stare sempre a correre per tenere alta la sua attenzione!
> Ora, io questo l'ho capito.....non l'ha capito lui, che sta ripetendo le stesse dinamiche di riconquista di 7 anni fa.......e la mia sensazione, di pancia, è che come abbasso la guardia, ZAC, cervo a primavera, con annessi e connessi......nun ce la posso fa'



Ciao, ti stavo rispondendo anch'io come ha fatto Zod, poi ho letto questo tuo post...
Io non ne vorrei più sapere proprio per il fatto che hai scritto, cioè che tu diventavi la m...a (vedi, non riesco neanche a scriverlo...).
No, inaccettabile e te lo dice una che ha avuto al suo fianco un seriale, ma di quelli veri, toccata e fuga, ma che mi ha sempre trattato da regina e mi ha fatto sempre, e dico sempre, fatta sentire unica, anche ora.

Riguardo al fatto se possano cambiare o meno, penso che si possa cambiare stile di vita se davvero lo si vuole, ma il caso di tuo marito, come hanno già espresso altri, è diverso: lui ha portato avanti due storie parallele, non si può confrontare con un seriale.
Non ho letto gli altri post e non so i motivi che l'hanno portato a tradirti in questo modo, potrebbe essere una sorta di "vizietto" anche questa...anche se, per me, le storie lunghe sono sempre basate sul sentimento, non trovo proprio altre ragioni.


----------



## Tessa (13 Febbraio 2015)

*L'importante e' che non ti faccia mancare nulla....*



Zod ha detto:


> Ne sei ancora innamorata, sembri quasi disposta a perdonarlo. Allora fallo. Perdonalo. Magari ti tradirà ancora, ma poi tornerà da te. L'importante è che non ti faccia mancare nulla, e sei anche tu libera tutto sommato di toglierti certi sfizi, qualora dovessero capitare. Non è che siccome tutti considerano insuperabile il tradimento, allora per forza è così. Meglio quasi un uomo brillante e piacente che torna sempre da te e ti tratta da regina, pur tradendoti, che un pantofolaio disperato e lamentoso che l'opportunità di tradirti non ce l'ha nemmeno. Se sei propensa ad accettare questo suo lato, e ad accettare anche altri tradimenti, allora resta con lui. Se per te invece la fedeltà è un valore fondamentale, lascialo.



Zod in genere darei un verde a tutto quello che scrivi, ma questo concetto che 'l'importante e' che non ti faccia mancare nulla proprio non riesco ad accettarlo'....dove li mettiamo il rispetto, la stima e la dignita' che mi togli?


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao, ti stavo rispondendo anch'io come ha fatto Zod, poi ho letto questo tuo post...
> Io non ne vorrei più sapere proprio per il fatto che hai scritto, cioè che tu diventavi la m...a (vedi, non riesco neanche a scriverlo...).
> No, inaccettabile e te lo dice una che ha avuto al suo fianco un seriale, ma di quelli veri, toccata e fuga, ma che mi ha sempre trattato da regina e mi ha fatto sempre, e dico sempre, fatta sentire unica, anche ora.
> 
> ...


Infatti il motivo delle storie parallele non lo so io e non lo sa nemmeno lui....e continua a non voler sentire parlare di terapia. Vorrebbe fare terapia di coppia, ma anche lì non ha ben chiaro cosa sia, perché secondo lui sarebbe chiacchierare con un esperto che mi può convincere che lui questa volta è sincero....non c'ha capito una ricca sega, era sincero anche dopo il primo tradimento.


----------



## Diletta (13 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Zod in genere darei un verde a tutto quello che scrivi, ma questo concetto che 'l'importante e' che non ti faccia mancare nulla proprio non riesco ad accettarlo'....dove li mettiamo il rispetto, la stima e la dignita' che mi togli?



Dipende da come uno lo intende.
Per me, rispetto e di conseguenza dignità, non hanno niente a che fare con un ipotetico comportamento allegrotto del mio uomo, una volta che l'ho conosciuto e accettato.
Perché dovrebbe togliermi qualcosa?
Non mi toglie proprio niente, la mia dignità è integra.
Mi lede la dignità se mi inganna, se vuole farmi fessa per intenderci. Qui sì che mi sento offesa e svalutata come persona. In una parola, sottostimata.
Ma questo è il mio personalissimo sentire.


----------



## Diletta (13 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Infatti il motivo delle storie parallele non lo so io e* non lo sa nemmeno lui..*..e continua a non voler sentire parlare di terapia. Vorrebbe fare terapia di coppia, ma anche lì non ha ben chiaro cosa sia, perché secondo lui sarebbe chiacchierare con un esperto che mi può convincere che lui questa volta è sincero....non c'ha capito una ricca sega, era sincero anche dopo il primo tradimento.




Allora scusami ma, se non lo sa nemmeno lui, vuoi per caso stare con uno incapace di intendere e di volere?
Ma neanche per sogno.
Una cosa che ha salvato il mio matrimonio dal frantumarsi è stata proprio l'analisi coerente e precisa che ha fatto mio marito dei motivi.


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dipende da come uno lo intende.
> Per me, rispetto e di conseguenza dignità, non hanno niente a che fare con un ipotetico comportamento allegrotto del mio uomo, una volta che l'ho conosciuto e accettato.
> Perché dovrebbe togliermi qualcosa?
> Non mi toglie proprio niente, la mia dignità è integra.
> ...


Ti quoto in pieno!!! A lui ho fatto varie proposte: visto che ha avuto relazioni che toglievano a me per dare a loro, evidentemente ne era innamorato (lui nega), per cui mi sono chiesta se il problema non fosse che eravamo noi due ad essere incompatibili...della serie, attrazione fisica a bestia, ma la cosa finiva lì......No, lui non è d'accordo. Gli ho proposto un matrimonio aperto, ovviamente aperto per entrambi. No, anche questo non va bene.
Comincio seriamente a pensare che sia un bipolare, di quelli seri....


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora scusami ma, se non lo sa nemmeno lui, vuoi per caso stare con uno incapace di intendere e di volere?
> Ma neanche per sogno.
> Una cosa che ha salvato il mio matrimonio dal frantumarsi è stata proprio l'analisi coerente e precisa che ha fatto mio marito dei motivi.


Brava.....non esiste dialogo costruttivo: io dico A, lui mi risponde "sono un uomo di merda, non lo faccio più, hai ragione è Z"...........miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii che frustrazione!!!!!


----------



## Vincent Vega (13 Febbraio 2015)

a me pare evidente che è un narciso inguaribile, e che (visto il "no" alla terapia") tale rimarrà.
Ovvero: vuole la mogliettina a casa, ci sta pure bene a letto, ma adora frazionare il suo tempo fuori dalle mura domestiche conquistando, ingroppando e "fidanzandosi" oggi con una domani con l'altra.
Tenuto conto del quadretto, lui è uno di quelli che poi ad un certo punto si innamorano di un'altra, o trovano una che se li lavora. Il passo dal "prendersi cura" al "voglio stare con lei" ad un tratto diventa breve. La vita fuori casa (e fuori casa ci sta parecchio, mi pare di capire) diviene quella vera, e la famiglia ufficiale l'ostacolo, liquidabile con una sentenza nel nome del popolo italiano, se hai le sostanze per non svenarti più di tanto.

Insomma, lui oggi ritorna e fa "mea culpa". Ma no, non gli crederei. Non senza un percorso.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Il punto dolente è che non mi ha affatto trattato da regina in questi anni di tradimenti....ti spiego: come si invaghiva di qualcuna, io diventavo la merda, per poi passare ad essere la super regina del cosmo femminile una volta sgamato.......


E' capitato anche a me per cui mi permetto di dire che tuo marito è sì stronzo (soprattutto perchè recidivo), ma non è un seriale. Se ti ha 'mostrizzato' mentre aveva le sue storie è perchè doveva trovare dentro di sè una scusa (ridicola, inesistente) per giustificare a sè stesso quello che faceva, e questa è sicuramente una delle cose che fanno più incazzare, ovvero :" mi tradisci E mi tratti pure come una merda ?"


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Febbraio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> a me pare evidente che è un narciso inguaribile, e che (visto il "no" alla terapia") tale rimarrà.
> Ovvero: vuole la mogliettina a casa, ci sta pure bene a letto, ma adora frazionare il suo tempo fuori dalle mura domestiche conquistando, ingroppando e "fidanzandosi" oggi con una domani con l'altra.
> Tenuto conto del quadretto, lui è uno di quelli che poi ad un certo punto si innamorano di un'altra, o trovano una che se li lavora. Il passo dal "prendersi cura" al "voglio stare con lei" ad un tratto diventa breve. La vita fuori casa (e fuori casa ci sta parecchio, mi pare di capire) diviene quella vera, e la famiglia ufficiale l'ostacolo, liquidabile con una sentenza nel nome del popolo italiano, se hai le sostanze per non svenarti più di tanto.
> 
> Insomma, lui oggi ritorna e fa "mea culpa". Ma no, non gli crederei. Non senza un percorso.


Il mio pensiero in tutto e per tutto


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E' capitato anche a me per cui mi permetto di dire che tuo marito è sì stronzo (soprattutto perchè recidivo), ma non è un seriale. Se ti ha 'mostrizzato' mentre aveva le sue storie è perchè doveva trovare dentro di sè una scusa (ridicola, inesistente) per giustificare a sè stesso quello che faceva, e questa è sicuramente una delle cose che fanno più incazzare, ovvero :" mi tradisci E mi tratti pure come una merda ?"


Sì infatti ho realizzato anch'io che non è un seriale....diciamo che è un plurimonogamo


----------



## Diletta (13 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Sì infatti ho realizzato anch'io che non è un seriale....diciamo che è un plurimonogamo


Mi sembra di capire che non abbiate avuto un dialogo mirato alla ricostruzione di una coppia o qualcosa di simile.
Il nodo centrale è:
perché ha bisogno di relazioni extra?
Se non scavate in questa direzione credo che ci sia poco da fare... 
E poi ti chiedo: sai com'è stato in passato? Un farfallone?


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Sono quattro sul campo, direi.


Ma magari anche di più.....intendevo solo quelli che lo hanno fatto beccare


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi sembra di capire che non abbiate avuto un dialogo mirato alla ricostruzione di una coppia o qualcosa di simile.
> Il nodo centrale è:
> perché ha bisogno di relazioni extra?
> Se non scavate in questa direzione credo che ci sia poco da fare...
> E poi ti chiedo: sai com'è stato in passato? Un farfallone?


Ahimè i sintomi c'erano tutti: non ha avuto ragazza che non abbia cornificato.....È di quei tipi che partono subito a 1000: dopo 1 settimana che stavamo insieme mi dette le sue chiavi di casa.....che io non accettai (ahó, ma siamo matti!!).....ma a forza di tenermi il muso ho dovuto prenderle......Insomma potrebbe essere tranquillamente il protagonista del libro della Telfener "Ho sposato un narciso"


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Ahimè i sintomi c'erano tutti: non ha avuto ragazza che non abbia cornificato.....È di quei tipi che partono subito a 1000: dopo 1 settimana che stavamo insieme mi dette le sue chiavi di casa.....che io non accettai (ahó, ma siamo matti!!).....ma a forza di tenermi il muso ho dovuto prenderle......Insomma potrebbe essere tranquillamente il protagonista del libro della Telfener "Ho sposato un narciso"


uno che ti consegna le chiavi di casa dopo una settimana che uscite insieme avrebbe dovuto faerti suonare l'allarme antiaereo in testa.

proprio vero che l'ammmmmmmmmooooooore acceca anche i falchi


----------



## Diletta (13 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Ahimè i sintomi c'erano tutti:* non ha avuto ragazza che non abbia cornificato.*....È di quei tipi che partono subito a 1000: dopo 1 settimana che stavamo insieme mi dette le sue chiavi di casa.....che io non accettai (ahó, ma siamo matti!!).....ma a forza di tenermi il muso ho dovuto prenderle......Insomma potrebbe essere tranquillamente il protagonista del libro della Telfener "Ho sposato un narciso"



Ah, e tu lo sapevi quando ti ci sei messa insieme...in tal caso o hai avuto un eccesso di zelo del tipo "io ti salverò" o un eccesso di ingenuità che ti hanno fatto prendere una strada che dire impegnativa è usare un eufemismo.

Se, invece, hai scoperto tutto DOPO, ci possiamo dare la mano dicendosi mal comune mezzo gaudio...


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> uno che ti consegna le chiavi di casa dopo una settimana che uscite insieme avrebbe dovuto faerti suonare l'allarme antiaereo in testa.
> 
> proprio vero che l'ammmmmmmmmooooooore acceca anche i falchi


Eh beh....ero emotivamente ancora una creatura 
Però mia madre lo aveva sgamato fin da subito (anche se saggiamente non c'aveva mai messo bocca), tant'è che al matrimonio non era commossa, aveva solo un perplesso sopracciglio alzato


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Eh beh....ero emotivamente ancora una creatura
> Però mia madre lo aveva sgamato fin da subito (anche se saggiamente non c'aveva mai messo bocca), tant'è che al matrimonio non era commossa, aveva solo un perplesso sopracciglio alzato


mi sto immaginando la scena

Birra?


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi sto immaginando la scena
> 
> Birra?


Anche un prosecco


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ah, e tu lo sapevi quando ti ci sei messa insieme...in tal caso o hai avuto un eccesso di zelo del tipo "io ti salverò" o un eccesso di ingenuità che ti hanno fatto prendere una strada che dire impegnativa è usare un eufemismo.
> 
> Se, invece, hai scoperto tutto DOPO, ci possiamo dare la mano dicendosi mal comune mezzo gaudio...


Ho solo "consapevolizzato" dopo....

....citando perplesso: birra?
;-)


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> uno che ti consegna le chiavi di casa dopo una settimana che uscite insieme avrebbe dovuto faerti suonare l'allarme antiaereo in testa.


Questa NON l'ho capita...


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Questa NON l'ho capita...


è tipico del Narciso buttarsi a capofitto su qualcosa di "pesante" non pensando alle conseguenze.....per farti capire, aveva fatto la stessa cosa con una ragazza precedente...nel giro di un mese l'ha mollata (ma stava già con un'altra) e lei disperata a dire "ma come, mi aveva pure dato le chiavi di casa, praticamente vivevamo insieme!".........Ecco perché ci è voluto un po' prima che io iniziassi ad uscire con lui....lo consideravo un po' mollicone...........

...........eeeeeeeeeehhhhh, beh......


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> è tipico del Narciso buttarsi a capofitto su qualcosa di "pesante" non pensando alle conseguenze.....per farti capire, aveva fatto la stessa cosa con una ragazza precedente...nel giro di un mese l'ha mollata (ma stava già con un'altra) e lei disperata a dire "ma come, mi aveva pure dato le chiavi di casa, praticamente vivevamo insieme!".........Ecco perché ci è voluto un po' prima che io iniziassi ad uscire con lui....lo consideravo un po' mollicone...........
> 
> ...........eeeeeeeeeehhhhh, beh......


:up::up:...praticamente l'amante della mia compagna..


----------



## Horny (13 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> è tipico del Narciso buttarsi a capofitto su qualcosa di "pesante" non pensando alle conseguenze.....per farti capire, aveva fatto la stessa cosa con una ragazza precedente...nel giro di un mese l'ha mollata (ma stava già con un'altra) e lei disperata a dire "ma come, mi aveva pure dato le chiavi di casa, praticamente vivevamo insieme!".........Ecco perché ci è voluto un po' prima che io iniziassi ad uscire con lui....lo consideravo un po' mollicone...........
> 
> ...........eeeeeeeeeehhhhh, beh......


eh immagino che poi, non appena percepisce che ti allontani......
ti cerchi......


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> eh immagino che poi, non appena percepisce che ti allontani......
> ti cerchi......


:up:


----------



## Diletta (14 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> :up:



Ne sei ancora così attratta...dev'essere davvero uno che ci sa fare.
Se il tuo cuore è ancora così vulnerabile, la vedo dura che riuscirai a staccarti da lui.


----------



## Uhlalá (14 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ne sei ancora così attratta...dev'essere davvero uno che ci sa fare.
> Se il tuo cuore è ancora così vulnerabile, la vedo dura che riuscirai a staccarti da lui.


Fortunatamente durante gli ultimi amplessi era talmente impegnato a chiedermi che cosa avevo fatto nel dettaglio con "l'uomo di nicchia" avuto dopo la separazione, che mi è passata ogni poesia....


----------



## disincantata (14 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Fortunatamente durante gli ultimi amplessi era talmente impegnato a chiedermi che cosa avevo fatto nel dettaglio con "l'uomo di nicchia" avuto dopo la separazione, che mi è passata ogni poesia....



L'avrei fatto rivestire.


----------

